# All TAMIL "Map's" here...



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 20, 2007)

hi.. mappu's.. Tamilai vallarpoom.. englishil pesuvoom...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 20, 2007)

Appo Tamizhil pesanama?illa naan eppotum kudikartilla  atanale Mappum illa!
Let the TN truck rearside read quoted: Vazhkai Valamudan !now 
பெண்ணின் திருமண வயது 21


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2007)

ok machhan .

apparam, life yappadi pozitirukke?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 20, 2007)

Enne kelkriya?Enn Vazkai Kanner Kulam matiri..atu oru periya kadhai...will make a film about that and directed by maniratinam sir


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2007)

enna maapu.

life le kashtangal irukkum, aana sandoshamne onne irrukke, varrum , kavalai pada de.

late a vandaalum weight a varrum 

yenna madri meantime le vettiya irrukina, idhe paaru

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## praka123 (Aug 20, 2007)

thx for the kind words.btwn watched the classic song.nice


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2007)

yenna maapi'(ngala) , yenna aachhe??? 


verum moone perru thaana???


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 20, 2007)

gud song, s18....


----------



## comrade (Aug 20, 2007)

che...naanum FULLa Tamizhil edhavadhu varaipadam kediaikumnu vandhaa...........inga poora kudikara pasangala irukanga..too bad.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 20, 2007)

haha... pretty funny to read tamil... it's actually a pain to write tamil words in english, but nevertheless... 

summa tamilile ezhuthurathulae thrill irrukathu... ethavudhu topicla pesalam.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^ Hey, I haven't seen you on the forum for quite some time.. were you like gone somewhere?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Aug 20, 2007)

nankalum varalama unga groupla...

It's only for Tamilans: *www.funphotosvideos.com/node/29


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2007)

[MP3 Format - 2230 KB]

Louie_Armstrong_-_What_A_Wonderfull_World.mp3


{converted from YouTube}


----------



## Ponmayilal (Aug 21, 2007)

idhu yenna chat roomaa? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......................


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2007)

illa, aana idhu Chit-Chat section


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 21, 2007)

Machan Søllü da.èpädì ìrükæ?
Its nalla ìrükæ to see many tamilans here in this forum. Tamil vazhga...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 23, 2007)

Kaathala pathi pesalama... neenga enna ninaikiringa... love marriage a... arranged marriage a...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 24, 2007)

pangaligala enka ellarum pooninga... maanatha vangathigapa...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2007)

machan dont worry i am here lets talk da...

always love marriage mattum than da machan...

anna athu 10 years kalichi,,, right now sight .... ***** , *****

ena sollura???


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 27, 2007)

good idea, namba pasanga romba somberigala ayithanuga.. paaru message reply kuda panna mateinguranga.. mappula irunthu theligada maapu's,...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2007)

machaan dont worry da.. i will reply ..

sollu ena pessalam...???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Vanakkam


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

u know tamil???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> u know tamil???


I only know "vanakkam" bollywood films you know.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL i should havce thought for it ..

anyway nice to see someone speaking tamil from north...

cool


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Tamizhana Irukkopothu Tiraipadathepatri Visaarikkaama Eppadi? 
Kollywood-e patri peshungo!
@naveen_reloaded: solomonpaulraj is much older than us afaik.machi,eda,poda ellam nammalukkulle vachku enna?  
I saw dr.arya of madhavan and :doomed: 
Paruthiveeran parva illai.

sorry.puthu padangal innum paakrathilla.soll saami,entha padangal TN-le HIT-aa oditrike?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2007)

praka123 - 
Eppadi Tamil theriyum? Not 100% correct but far better than many others who claim to know Tamil. 

Regarding movies:- Sivaji, Chennai 600 028, Imsai Arrasan is good. Ehh... I know these are sort of old movie, but thats what I saw. 

Azhagiya Tamil Magan pattu is super. Me going to Cinemas to catch up, sometimes next week. Hope I get tickets. 


Hehe, feels good to see Tamil in English than seeing only Hindi in English. Charan, once asked the poster to post in English.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

^enakka?Naan Koyamuttooorlu th-a-an BE padiche.Tamil Ezutha Vaasikka Ellam chinna vayasilaye Teriyum.Muntha netru kooda Kovai-le th-a-an Irunthathu-Ejjams arrears -endraiya padangal kelvi pettirikiya? 

thx for the movie suggestions.
BTW,most of the malayalees can easily catch up with tamil.even hindi or kannada.we get fused off with telegu-no idea


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm.. AFAIK, It's easy for Mallus to understand Tamil better than for a Tamil to understand Mallu. I was in Dubai for a year and now my father to a place near Thiruvananthapuram. Still except my father (can read, write, speak mallu) none knows mallu.  My mom and brother know Telugu, but I know only Hindi other than Tamil.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

ATM songs supera eruthundhuthu..
athuvum intro song super..
diwaliku ena special unga urla??
dress eduthutacha???
nice to one of the mods knows tamil...


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 4, 2007)

aaahaaa intha threadaa ivvalo naala gavanikkave illiye


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

machaan niyuma???


----------



## ilugd (Nov 4, 2007)

drgrudge, naan unnidam oru kezhvi ketten oru varudam munnale, innum badhil tharavillaye?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

ena kae;vi nanmbha??? nanum therithu kollalamaa???


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2007)

ilugd - 
Eppo ketinge? Thiruppi kelungu, solrein.


----------



## abinesh (Nov 4, 2007)

nice to see so many ppl speaking tamil over here !! 
naan pondicherry aalu !!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

pondi ya ??? 

epadi iruku climate???


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2007)

Enna Pondi Climate? Come to Chennai, the climate is good these days... 

Anyways, abinesh vanakkam to the thread.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 5, 2007)

drgrudge ... enga irukeenga .. ippo???

O;^)


----------



## ilugd (Nov 5, 2007)

ketta kezhvi, unga 'avatar'il irrukira aazh yaarunnu. Solringazha, allathu, ingu verayarukkavathu theriyuma?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

naveen_reloaded - 
Chennaila, yen? 


ilugd - 
Avatar, ponnu en kanavu kani. Ponnu book achi, but still parayilla. Peragu, atleast anthamadri onnu ponnu kedekamaya poidum?  Yen intha kezhvi?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 5, 2007)

thats cool...
were u born in 1984??


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah. Why? 

I think we're going off topic (as if we're discussing something here  ),  PM me for personal questions.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

@drgrudge:do u drink  as the thread is for mapp's  for me,my life rocks with honeybee brandy!


----------



## axxo (Nov 5, 2007)

hello tamil makkale...vazhga tamil valarga rice mill

@praka123 cheta irukki anachu oru umma thaarum...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 5, 2007)

en kelviya correcta purinjikitta oree aalu 'praka123' than... namakku naatu sarakku than boost tharum... he.. he.. he..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> hello tamil makkale...vazhga tamil valarga rice mill
> 
> @praka123 cheta irukki anachu oru umma thaarum...


 NO.I am Straight  
appadi malayalithula sonnaa...poyi etho natukattakkittu maattikka pore nii! appram ava appa ellam sernth unne pothu maath!

@solomon_paulraj :Kerlavil vanthu Kallu,saarayam ellam namba mudiyathu-visham kalarthranga.


----------



## axxo (Nov 5, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> NO.I am Straight
> appadi malayalithula sonnaa...poyi etho natukattakkittu maattikka pore nii! appram ava appa ellam sernth unne pothu maath!



appadi vandhangana

enaku IG ya theriumnu solli escape aagiduven

See IG Profile *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=664


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

^  :d:d


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

praka123 - 
Except water, milk or anything mixed or derived from the above, I don't drink anything.  

Have you tried the brands in Beer. Like Carlsberg, Foster, Heineken, etc..? What's the difference? 

 Once I tried Carlsberg, but didn't like the taste. In fact I tried many things (Red Label, Vodka, Carsberg and Bacardi) but liked Bacardi White Rum only. Others tasted like ****. I can't understand why people drink something that tastes like ****.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

^for that only oorukai,michar(  )...ATM,i am shaking with HB inside.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

^
hehe, so how that oorukai nullyfy that sh!t effect? Chicken 65/Mixure/orrukai is for that ahh! I thought they were "side dishes". 

You didn't answer: Have you tried the brands in Beer. Like Carlsberg, Foster, Heineken, etc..? What's the difference? 


What's HB by the way?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

^oru peg'geke aapprom vonnum theriyadu 

B'lore special - Ice Beer, tastes good 

ippolam *Cardinal* (@ chennai) tha nalla irrukke (company ke = purse & friends) 

yappa saami, ore vour naal, kalle aduchen, pot was full of insects


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ 
Wow.. that's great Gyan.  What's the difference (I mean the "kick") in Whisky, Brandy, Rum, Beer, etc..? Or it's the "strong/light" thing only?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

@grudge:never tried beers much.i am a seetha-sadha manitan   inge rubber vivasayam panni-ittirukken.yeah i have tried all these haywards,icebeer,zingaro & all naadan sarakku tha-aan nammalukku.i am hearing for the first time these brands.may be beocoz i live in a small town 

HB is Honeybee (Brandy).i usually have two pegs in alternate days.thats all.sometimes will buy a pint or quarter rum either OCR,celebrations etc.sarakku vilai romba jaasti inke!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

Whisky = more bang for money (Hot, good in cold climate)

Beer = more liquid = frequent visits to toilet (Cold, superb in  hot climate, even more superb in cold climate )

no difference, kudicha bodai yeroam, enna, hot adducha, bodai konjam sekormaa yeron , thats all


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ippo tha-an ellorum vishayatukku vanthathu(see title)  
@s18000:for me,late kick is a big problem  esp in evening!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

^why voi?

ini mael hot kudde beer mix pani kudingo 

rombo nalla irrukom


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

Once I drank, 5/6 pegs of Bacardi White Rum (mixed with Sprite & Lemon slice). Nothing happened. I mean, nothing at all, no kick, no hangover, etc.. Maybe a slight shake in hands and very mild dizziness. From that day, I stopped drinking. What's the point? You spend money, spoil health and don't get kick? WTF! 


In Dubai (where you don't find "Wine shops"), you gotta go to Bar which is expensive, so ppl buy the sarakku in Duty free shops (at Dubai International Airport, Terminal 1 & 2). Dubai Duty Free Liquor area is soooooooooo big (Terminal 1) that you get anything that you can imagine. 

Guys in our flat, go flat with these sarakku.  Whenever anyone comes to Dubai (from vacation or official trip), it's must that you buy Red Label or Bacardi, otherwise you can't enter the apartment.


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow... so many mappus here... 
Maappu...maaaaaappuu......  ayyayyyooo... vachitaanyaaa aaappuu....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

when in b'lore i used to drink Bacardi Limon, above 3 large + dumm = kick-o-kickke

befor this, Bacardi white rum + Pepsi/coke (mixing) = good kick.

Bacardi's kick comes after when you eat Briyani. 

the more you eat, the more the kick 

btw, not kayyandi bhavan briyani , but briyani frm the likes of Thalappakattu (@ Chennai)


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ 
Never knew Bacardi - Briyani combo.  Bacardi might be costly, but it tastes good.  Thanks for the Gyan. Learnt more than actually boozing.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

yup. not only it tastes good, but you can get drunk & go home too  & not get caught , coz of very less smell.

same MC, DSP..., illa Beer, kudicuhtte veetteku ponam, thoppe tha oozum (thoppe = many aappu at once )


----------



## ilugd (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, a friend in college went home drunk and thought no one would figure it out, rang the bell, kissed his sister goodbye thinking she was his date and staggered back to the road. His father dragged him back to bed. didn't come to college for a week. You don't need smell to reek of booze.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

s18000rpm meant Bacardi is good for boozing casually like in parties not like stone drunk in bachelor's party.


----------



## abinesh (Nov 5, 2007)

@drgrudge and naveen...

thanks ppl....nandri !!  climate is great here ppl. romba romantic a iruku. enna prachanai na... girl friend dhan illa !!! 

@everyone
ellorum semma periya thanni vandiya irupeenga pola !!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

^^
thanni vandi illa.... Metro Water Tanker.  Naan illa, anyway..


----------



## abinesh (Nov 5, 2007)

^^lol


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> s18000rpm meant Bacardi is good for boozing *casually* like in parties not like stone drunk in bachelor's party.


 exactly 

i'll rephrase what i meant to say - you can drink upto 3 Large (or more / til your limit) of Bacardi & go home & no one wud notice, coz Bacardi doesnt give bad (Liquor) odour at all.

 & more importantly till you talk & walk normal, you r safe. that n all depends on you. (individual).

today i had a large of VSOP & a 1/2 Beer (frm my friend's jug), then i came home & no one noticed (thank god, no one in my family visits this forum)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

vanakkam


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> vanakkam


Why are u spamming in tamil thread?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Kyun spam kar raha hain tamil thread mein?


plz talk in tamil here.Over and out.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 5, 2007)

Amaa tamilil pesavum!
Nandri


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

sariyaana kudikaara rajaakala irukingapaa.. pesama ippadi mathidalaamaa.

DIGIT FORUM aaaa.

DIG IT FOR RUM akitengila raasakalaa..

D - Dum 
I  - Iruntha
G - Groupaa
I  - Illupuvargal
T - Tamilargal

F - Fenaiyilaa
O - Oringaalum
R - Room pootu
U - Uripavargal
M - Maapu's

eppadi... ellam neethu eruna bootha than...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Kyun spam kar raha hain tamil thread mein?


Yaar da adthu, naatu sarakku addichi, boothala spam panrathu?


solomon_paulraj - 
Amazing man! "DIG IT FOR RUM"


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

ellam namba tasmac sarakooda effect than... he.. he.. he..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 6, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> sariyaana kudikaara rajaakala irukingapaa.. pesama ippadi mathidalaamaa.
> 
> DIGIT FORUM aaaa.
> 
> ...


 
Thalaiva superu


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

so DIGITFORUM full form ithaana!


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 6, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> sariyaana kudikaara rajaakala irukingapaa.. pesama ippadi mathidalaamaa.
> 
> DIGIT FORUM aaaa.
> 
> ...


Kumbidarom thalaiva.... *whistle kizhiching sevilu*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 6, 2007)

Thala solomon ,neenga thantha explanation superhit pola?

Diwali special Èña?
Èña padam paarka poreenga..
I booked ticket for Azhalagia tamil magan...
Päattü super hit ...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded - 
Where did you book? You based in Chennai? 

I also might goto some movie. Right now I got to choose btw ATM, Om Shanti Om or Saawariya.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

yellarom "solomon_paulraj" thalaiver ke vour "O" podungoppa.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Thala solomon ,neenga thantha explanation superhit pola?
> 
> Diwali special Èña?
> Èña padam paarka poreenga..
> ...



intha diwaliku naamba super star padam varathathala mood out.. athanaala director sankar kitta solli adutha super star padathula rajiniya jamesbonda maatha solla poorein.. 

Sivaji II vukaaka waiting... so veera vali illama avaru mapla dhanush padatha (paadavathi padatha) paaka vendiyathuthan..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

hahaha!  Talaivar Vazhga!


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 6, 2007)

BTW, whats your opinion about the music guys...?? I feel this time we are having a nice diwali bonanza in the form of some excellent music by Harris Jeyaraj, ARR and Yuvan..

I'd rate Bheema among the best in the music category.. Hope the film is equally good..

Personally, I feel Bheema, ATM and Vel would all be good hits, and worth watching at least once..


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

enna keetta yuvan than best.. ennathan irunthalum 'puliku piranthathu punai aagumaa'... 
but yuvan katilum best of the best of the best ILLAYARAJA...


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 6, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> enna keetta yuvan than best.. ennathan irunthalum 'puliku piranthathu punai aagumaa'...
> but yuvan katilum best of the best of the best ILLAYARAJA...


maams... Naan pesaradhu intha deepavali release pathi mattum..!! Bheema, ATM and Vel compare panni paatha, bheema comes on top..  (My opinion..)


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

Othukirein... neenga solluratha othukirein... aannaaa thirumba varuvein...


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 6, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> Othukirein... neenga solluratha othukirein... aannaaa thirumba varuvein...


kashtam daaa...!! *banging head on the wall*


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

I like Harris Jeyaraj, but after listening to Beema, I'm starting to question his capabilities. Listened to Beema for atleast 2-3 times and I didn't like. 

AR Rahman wins hands down. I liked ATM pattu, so much that I want to see the movie for the songs only! IMO ATM is of ARR's best. It was better than Sivaji, Baba, Padayappa and his recent movies. 

I like Yuvan also, but personally I didn't like Chennai 600028 pattu but the "jilpa-jalsa" song.  Vel is by Yuvan? Is it any good? 


Moral of the story: ARR still rules Tamil music industry.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

correction... doc... ARR also rules the Hindi music industry..


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 6, 2007)

@drgrudge: Really..?? You didn't like bheema songs..?? Okay.. 

I like the ellapugazhum song in ATM... tailor-made for Vijay.. it'll definitely become the anthem for vijay fans..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 6, 2007)

Me too for atm...simply good.
Ar said before harris songs are more mono type.no big diff. 
But if we start topic over this,we will end up fighting...Èña söllüreenga nanbargalae?


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 6, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> correction... doc... ARR also rules the Hindi music industry..


ARR rules the Indian music industry... and will soon be noticed in the hollywoods and other woods world over..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

prasad_den - 
I like Maduraiku pagathadee and Nee Marilyn Monroe.  


solomon_paulraj - 
It was intended that way. ARR rules Hindi music, but many felt that ARR "left" Tamil. With ATM.. he proved he still rules.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

seri, topic change panidovom 

maap's yennukke voure help.

vour mobilephone vaangonam.(by tomorow)

Shortlisted- N5300
SE w200i (no bluetooth )

*www.univercell.in/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/2e8dd1bb2d8ef2a930c8293f094e05e5.jpg

my needs - extendable Memory, & *bluetooth*


www.univercell.in

*budget = upto 6k*

Motorola voure dubakoor phone, msg annuppona rend naal aavom pollarekke


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

doc - 
neenga sollurathu 101% true doc...

prasad_den-
neenga engeyooo poitinga thala... vitta saani gragathula kuda ARR music popularnu solluvinga poola.. 



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> seri, topic change panidovom
> 
> maap's yennukke voure help.
> 
> ...



maachan.. univecel dubakur payaluga.. you ask the lowest price and try to get from a dealer for the same price by bargaining..

then about mobile.. www.gsmarena.com la poi compare pakaalam.. 

how much extendable memory you will go max.. so i can give some feedback..


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

512+MB

for songs+videos & load lotsa games (mainly V-rally & Subaru Rally) & pwn my friend thru bluetooth (he has SE W550i).

but Nokia's speed is slow compared to SE.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

nokia supports many third party softwares.. (you can see the nokia processors speed here in my previous post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72082)
btw if you going to hear music and videos sony is the best... (it has native os compared to symbian of nokia, which is somewhat better)


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 6, 2007)

When i srated reading this thread it starts on something tamil


now its ending here on nokia mobile search 

whats the significance of this thread


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

athavathu... naamba pasanga... figure a paatha jollu viduvanuga... but wife paatha mudikittu irupanuka...

nokia mobile search is like figure.. but TAMIL MAPPU is like wife..


----------



## abinesh (Nov 6, 2007)

@s18k rpm 
unaku 6.3k ku nokia 3500 kidaikum ... i bought this and i'm not regretting.ellam features um iruku. 5300 kuda nalla iruku... especially the complete black edition.

3500 kum 5300kum onnum perusa vithyasam illa... 3500 la 2mp cam iruku. xpress music brand illa

5300 la xpress music brand iruku. 2 mp cam illa. 1.3 mp cam avalo onnum nalla illa enaku therinja varai ! 

and DONT get mobiles at univerSAL mate.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

In the recent past, naan Hindi and English padam than parthein. Ippu tamil padum patri theriyadu. i'm listing some padum, please tell how good is the movie. A short review with rating (out of 5/10) would be good. 

- Kumaran  -- 2007
- Tamil M.A.
- Satham Podathey - (2007)
- Vegam - (2007)
- Kireedom
- Sandakozhi
-  Veerappu
- Godfather  (2006)
- Vallavan
- Pallikoodam
- Sillendru Oru Kaathal

Guys, please tell me some thing abt the movies. 

Nandri.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

ayyoyo 

sorry maapi's , naan Nokia *5200* type pannurthuke 5300 type panite. 

appo, 3500 yedukulama illa 5200 ?




naan, HotSpot le cell vaanguven. 

6.3k!!!, 5200=5.6k (univercell price= atleast Rs.500 more than HotSpot)
so, if i save ~500buks, i can get 512MB mem


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

me comming to chennai  on 22nd evening .. but will return on 23rd afternoon  any chance of meeting you guys?  maybe in central?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

wine shop na yellam varuvaango

idu na chinna pula tanama , central le meet pannurte 

----

naan, 8th lende kudi pazukom ootudeven  ........ december 19th varrikom


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

guys,Is Chennai people understand telegu?as it is border lla?also what about hindi.i am tired defending Chennai(i dwelved their for 6 months) in a blog Bangalore vs Chennai where Hindi speakers used hate language for people speaking only tamil. 
antha blog link keezhay irrukku:
*lapstre.wordpress.com/2006/06/23/bangalore-vs-chennai/


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

inda domar kaduchanna avun ke samma aapu veppen

*lapstre.wordpress.com/2006/06/23/bangalore-vs-chennai/#comment-8441


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ 
No hard feeling for Bangalore. Many releatives are and I've been to B'lore many times (sometimes multiple times a year), This is what I think... 

CHENNAI KICKS BANGALORE B*TT ANY DAY
- better roads
- better culture 
- nice people
- better transport facilities
- less cost of living
- beaches!
- nature and lush places like Crocodile park, Zoo, Childrens/Snake Park, IIT - Madras - Raj Bhavan strech. 

People who say language is a problem, no night life, no non veg, climate is a headache. *THEY LIE.*


Tell me one thing. Do kannadigas love Kanada as much Tamilians love Tamil. I know Hindi/English/Little of French & Arabic but I make it point to speak in Tamil. Only if other person can't understand Tamil, I speak Hindi/Tamil. 

praka123 - 
Even though Chennai might be near AP border, hardly not much ppl speak Telugu. I think ppl speak Hindi more than Telugu. In fact there's a place near Chennai Central/ Park Town called Sowcarpet where Hindi population is more than Tamil!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

^you forgot to add ECR   to the list


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ 
I left many things...  
What abt factories and industrial areas? Take IT/Computer companies from B'lore... I would like to know what's there? I think of 
- Hyundai (2 factories)
- Saint Gobain
- Ford
- Mahindra - Renault
- BMW 
- Ashok Leyland
- Nokia 
- Sony Ericsson

None of the above is an IT company.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

@ahswin.. I was born in chennai, speak telugu at home and love kannada.. and I speak only kannada else where. All kannadigas love kannada and there will be no point in discussing it. Please donot make this thread a kannada vs tamil thread.  


Now where is my reply for thread no 105


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> No hard feeling for Bangalore. Many releatives are and I've been to B'lore many times (sometimes multiple times a year), This is what I think...
> 
> CHENNAI KICKS BANGALORE B*TT ANY DAY
> ...


Delhi kicks Chennai,Bangalore B*** any day in pollution,corruption,bus transport system.

But yeah Delhi have the Metro rail.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

ECR PWNS 'em ALL

yellariyom thuki potu saaptodo (other so called highways in India).

now they're expanding ECR, making it into 6 lane road.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Bengaloorlkaaranunga TN pple romba avamanapeduthitte irukku romba varushama.
leave this topic:
ithey padichingala    :


> What loads the dice against virile, gallant, well educated, good looking, sincere mallus and tams? (Kandus were once among us, but Bangalore has changed all that.)


*www.whatay.com/?s=Travails+of+Single+South+Indian+Men


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> But yeah Delhi have the Metro rail.


 b'lore is gettin it, so is chennai 

Delhi metro (coaches) are fabricated @ B'lore by BEML.

--------

one thing Karnataka has is its KSRTC. provide comfort & good service.

hope SETC will get the Volvos too.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

mapp'le pesnenu ninaikathey SETC airbus from kerala to TN sucks!athukku mele paavam conductors'e ticket checker miratradu paathitirikradu romba kashtma.summa makkal ukkanditirikumpothu ketta-vartha sollranga intha keina checker  Mariyadaiye kedayatha?
poor conductors.i witnessed twice SETC checkers using bad language in Buses(to kerala).


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *b'lore is gettin it, so is chennai *
> 
> Delhi metro (coaches) are fabricated @ B'lore by BEML.
> 
> ...


Thats good but until then.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> mapp'le pesnenu ninaikathey SETC airbus from kerala to TN sucks!


 the new "Ultra Deluxe" ones?

blame it on the damn govt.

some years ago SETC was the Benchmark in India. 
now its so crappy, that i dont consider it as even the last option.

once i came frm b'lore to chennai (new UD bus), guesswat hppned? bed mites all over the seats, bit the dash out of me

moon naal yen kaiyye, kazuthe swollen'a irundudhe.   

yedo, "ande" yeduthle kadikele


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> @ahswin.. I was born in chennai, speak telugu at home and love kannada.. and speak I only kannada else where. All kannadigas love kannada and there will be no point in discussing it. Please donot make this thread a kannada vs tamil thread.
> 
> 
> Now where is my reply for thread no 105


Charan, don't get me wrong. Read what I've written again. 

I never said Tamil is better/good than Kanada. Nor did I mention kannadigas don't like/hate Kanada. I just asked a simple question. Do kannadigas love Kanada as much Tamilians love Tamil? From the mouth of kannadigas only (not Tamilians in B'lore) I've heard that ppl speak Hindi/English more than Kanada. Maybe that's y you find boards are written in Kanada all over B'lore. I might be wrong as well.  

I never intended to arouse a kannada vs tamil argument. Never will. I don't care if Kanada or Tamil is better.  


gaurav_indian - 
I think we had the second oldest Metro in India (after Kolkata). It's called MTRS. But they don't prefer to call it Metro. 


s18000rpm - 
Wake up! MTC, Chennai already has Volvo. Yeah, it's only in Chennai not for inter city/inter state purpose.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thats good but until then.


 till then we PWN your other services 

when Metro comes we pwn completely 



gussa mat hona yaar, 

vaise dilli me ab temp. kya hai.


main dilli mein "Green Park" me stay kiya tha, do baar .



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> s18000rpm -
> Wake up! MTC, Chennai already has Volvo. Yeah, it's only in Chennai not for inter city/inter state purpose.


 that i kno mod voi 

i was talking about SETC buses. (inter city/state).

did you read yesterday's paper. LOL MTC bus's rear axle comin apart.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> till then we PWN your other services
> 
> when Metro comes we pwn completely
> 
> ...


gussa kyu hounga yaar,rather than states i believe in country.If bangalore and other states are improving then its good for our india isn't it.

And bahar ke temperature ka nahi pata haan mere cabinet(computer case) ka temp hai 31 degree c.
And mera sig jurror parna hehe.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

"utha le re baba utha le mereko nahi mera sig parne wale ko utha le."

vahh, population kar karne ke liye aapne achha step liya hai

=-=-=-=-=-=
& when Chennai gets a F1 track, India wil get huge recognition in motorsports arena.

coz soon Yamaha & Honda will bring MotoGP too, to boost sales


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> & when Chennai gets a F1 track, India wil get huge recognition in motorsports arena.
> 
> coz soon Yamaha & Honda will bring MotoGP too, to boost sales


chennai or bangalore or delhi or noida? which one?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ippo Chennai Climate soopara irukko?  Niraiya Mazhayo?  
@s18000:reg buses,yes SETC ones.but our Kerala KSRTC too sucks with overspeed(dangerous!) and crappy body built by fake companies.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> chennai or bangalore or delhi or noida? which one?


 toone confuse kar diya.

maine to chennai hi ltype kiya tha.

----
aama, Kerela KSRTC bus aande alvavzu ke nalla illa.

velile irundu paata, nalla irukke


namba SETC buses ka la vour nick name irrukke, ungalukku teriyoma?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> toone confuse kar diya.
> 
> maine to chennai hi ltype kiya tha.
> 
> ----


I mean Banglore and other metros are also in the race?Or is it confirmed that chennai will host it?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> did you read yesterday's paper. LOL MTC bus's rear axle comin apart.


 Hehe... I know, in Kamarajar Salai (Beach Road) naa? The car driver got the shock of his life.... luckily none was hurt! The MTC put the blame on the bus driver.  

Sure Chennai is getting the F1 track? Any URL for that news?  

Insult panadeinge sir. No Hindi here. Only Tamil/English here. 


praka123 - 
Climate ippu super. Pleasant from the day I landed from Dubai. I know it'll rain coz of some good ppl coming to the town.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> namba SETC buses ka la vour nick name irrukke, ungalukku teriyoma?


 Enna?etho kettavartha na PM punnongo.namma MOD vanthu saivam nu ninaikkaren


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> oh tat, its not confirmed yet, but its 90% chennai.


ease of "team" transport, current famous drivers are frm here, b'lore is nearby, pondy too.

---------------


			
				praka said:
			
		

> Enna?etho kettavartha na PM punnongo.namma MOD vanthu saivam nu ninaikkaren


kettavartha  illinge.

adu peru comedya iruko.


peru- Puliyan Marrum Bus.


yappomey Puliyan marom le poi muttiko


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2007)

Bus kettaudan, I remember another thing. During my school days (11 and 12th), I used to goto School in Bus. 

One guy (who works with MTC) called the then new buses vavval (bat, mammal) bus. Coz Bats eat and sh*t in one area only.  In the same way, those buses had entrance in one place only.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 6, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> naveen_reloaded -
> Where did you book? You based in Chennai?
> 
> I also might goto some movie. Right now I got to choose btw ATM, Om Shanti Om or Saawariya.



sorry thalaiva for the late reply..

no i booked my tiv\cket in salem...


also my family have booked ticket here also for the first day show..


i am also hoping >>????? to get a premier show ticket... 
not sure...

but i think this thread is rocking now

in the evening i saw the post was around 80.. now its near 130...
super fast..
keep it goingguyus .. i will also contribute ..
lets all tamil maapss join here... and celebrate diwali...


Annaivarukum en eniya deepavali nal valthukal....​
*i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee79/pssaroja/diwaligif.gif​


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Deepavali maappus....!! Pattasu jaakiradhaiyaa vedikkanum.. Okayvaa..??


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Deepavali to all guys! 


My cinema going plans is now officially dashed. Till Sunday/Monday next week ATM/Vel is booked full in the Multiplexes.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Deepavali to All "matter" parties  and to all!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 7, 2007)

Still delhi is far far better than chennai if u asks me..

i m here in chennai from last 10 months...

there is no big climate change

and if i m not in A/c office i will be burnt here


----------



## abinesh (Nov 7, 2007)

appo, 3500 yedukulama illa 5200 ?
naan, HotSpot le cell vaanguven. 

6.3k!!!, 5200=5.6k (univercell price= atleast Rs.500 more than HotSpot)
so, if i save ~500buks, i can get 512MB mem [/quote]

true mappu. naan unnoda 6k bracket ku suggest pannaen !!

approm ennoda friedns ellorum ATM padam nalaiku pakka poranga ! 3pm show ! naan innaiku madras varraen . adhanala na poga mudiyadhu. i always wanted to go to school by bus ! but never got the chance as my home was too near to school !! 1/2 km maybe... 
 .
and F! track in madras.. sure ??? i wanted this to happen when mike was around... cha just mis !!
 .

and happy diwali every one !! iniya deepavali nal vazhuthukal


----------



## axxo (Nov 7, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Still delhi is far far better than chennai if u asks me..
> 
> i m here in chennai from last 10 months...
> 
> ...



i was there in delhi few months before..delhi was burning like anything at that time, above 50 deg c...i cudnt step my feet on floor..no moon till 8 pm
and you are commenting about 35-40 here @ chennai

right now the temp is below 30..

chennai is heaven delhi is hell


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Still delhi is far far better than chennai if u asks me..
> 
> i m here in chennai from last 10 months...
> 
> ...


Hey Piyush, wasn't that exaggeration? The climate might not be pleasant, but you can't say "without AC, I'll burn". 

No climate change? Come one man, You want me to show you the recent temperatures in Chennai? AFAIK, it has never gone over 29 degree and the average is around 26 degree. Anything lesser than 23 degree is not pleasant, IMHO.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 7, 2007)

en iniya tamil makkalee.. anbartha deepawali nalvatlthukal... 
neengal meenmelum naala KUDI MAKKALAAGA valthukal...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 7, 2007)

Is climate that only matters for choosing a city  I mean,the resources available etc too are need to be considered.I know without knowing tamil north indians sure struggle a little bit.but as far as  i saw in south,North indians learns Tamil or Kannada,Telegu fast(leave malayalam  ) .that is: when ur in rome...live like a Roman  doesnt we south indians need to struggle in north esp Dehli and its crude Hindi(kadi boli  )? even In North indian cities English is NOT at all understood by most natives.while in any south indian city(esp Kerala,TN) or town people understands half english+hindi too.Tamilians are as proud to their language as does Hindians.
What is wrong with it?do all cities in south needs to be like bangalore to lost the original culture and be hovered all over by Hindi  if hindi is understood,then the city is nice!wtfing knowledge was that!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 7, 2007)

it seems atm is near 3 hour movie and pollathavan is about a pulsar bike ....


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 7, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hey Piyush, wasn't that exaggeration? The climate might not be pleasant, but you can't say "without AC, I'll burn".
> 
> No climate change? Come one man, You want me to show you the recent temperatures in Chennai? AFAIK, it has never gone over 29 degree and the average is around 26 degree. Anything lesser than 23 degree is not pleasant, IMHO.


 
check for max and min difference here buddy

and check differnence in temprature on different months

most cold one here i feelt on 3rd week on october where there was continuous rain for 2 days

and hot dont ask me...its really hot here even now a days...

even nights are hot

but there at delhi nights are much colder

i m not saying delhi is best place

but chennai is also not that gud

see bang there temp is always pleasent

but there i miss beaches too


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

b'lore = cold = hilly place 

Chennai = hot =  lies on the thermal equator and is also coastal 



Chennai has the second largest beach in the world! 8)

--------------

maappungala, naan Nokia 5200 purchase paniten 
free Transformers Scratch guard & a cutlery set is wat they gave.


== serriyaane dubakur sales girl , koomutte 

she said its ok to put my signature on the credit bill , & credit card belongs to my mum.  ROFL



& innikke Ritchie Street pozute Kingston 512 Micro SD & BlueTooth Dongle vaangunen.

SD=450/- BT=225/-


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2007)

Sales girl pakuruthukku yeppidi?  From my experience, chicks fall under outspoken-intelligent-independent girl and a beautiful-dumb-dependant.


----------



## axxo (Nov 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> b'lore = cold = hilly place
> 
> == serriyaane dubakur sales girl , koomutte
> 
> ...



ella sales personum ipdithan irukanunga..mutta pasanga engayavadhu sopu dabba vikura pasangalathan kondu vandhu mobile pathi pesa solranga...

btw 2 months back nokia n72 wavetela vangunen..anga irundha salesperson enaku freeya konjam latest mp3 songs potu koduthan..

idhu  legal/llegal?

dedicating this car game to s18000rpm and all indians and tamilians...

*game.giveawayoftheday.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/43a810b2cffa0-250.jpg

On streets in Poland and all of Europe we can still see these cars.

With Trabi Racer you can expierience racing with this cultic machine. Characteristic sound of engine, box-shaped view, 5 car versions (eg. standard, combi, sedan) and… tuned supermachines from the beggining of 1980!

Game is based on 2 Fast Driver graphic engine which guarantees a lot of great fun.

Download

Mirror


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> ella sales personum ipdithan irukanunga..mutta pasanga engayavadhu *sopu dabba vikura pasangalathan kondu vandhu mobile pathi pesa solranga...*



ROFL 



> btw 2 months back nokia n72 wavetela vangunen..anga irundha salesperson enaku freeya konjam latest mp3 songs potu koduthan..
> 
> idhu  legal/llegal?


Illegal



> dedicating this car game to s18000rpm and all indians and tamilians...
> 
> *game.giveawayoftheday.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/43a810b2cffa0-250.jpg
> 
> ...


  132MB !

i tot it was a mobile game 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Sales girl pakuruthukku yeppidi?


 around 28 yr old dabbasore


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Illegal
> 
> ...


kaunsa dabba?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

tiffin box waala dabba


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> tiffin box waala dabba


lol main toh bhool hi gaya tha yeh tamil thread hai,yahan abba,dabba mujhe samajh nahi aata.


----------



## axxo (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> kaunsa dabba?



girl with no structure


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol main toh bhool hi gaya tha yeh tamil thread hai,yahan abba,dabba mujhe samajh nahi aata.


samajh mein nahi aata tho kyun spam karthe ho? 


I have a doubt. Is it dabbasore or dubbakool?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> *samajh mein nahi aata tho kyun spam karthe ho?*
> 
> 
> I have a doubt. Is it dabbasore or dubbakool?
> ...


matlab koi tamil seekhna chahe toh usey is tarah bolte hai.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> matlab koi tamil seekhna chahe toh usey is tarah bolte hai.


malf kar do bhai. chalo, hamare saath tamil seeko. par issi tarah hindi mein baath  karte tho tamil seekha mushkil hota hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> malf kar do bhai. chalo, hamare saath tamil seeko. par issi tarah hindi mein baath  karte tho tamil seekha mushkil hota hai.


Ok i'll try.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> matlab koi tamil seekhna chahe toh usey is tarah bolte hai.



Waise tamil seekh ke karega kya tu?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Waise tamil seekh ke karega kya tu?


gaoon basa nahi lootere pehle aa gaye hai


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

"I have a doubt. Is it dabbasore or dubbakool?"

dubakoor = fake / duplicate....

dabbasore = dumb guy/...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

yes i have learnt the first tamil word here it is :

thirdeye is a *dabbasore*


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yes i have learnt the first tamil word here it is :
> 
> thirdeye is a *dabbasore*



You are loosse.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> You are loosse.


tujhe kab se tamil aa gayi?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> whats that? kouwaa ?


kovam - actually Coovum. Formerly known as Buckingham Canal. 

A river that flows in Chennai. Very notorious for pollution. If a persons calls you kovam/Coovum, then he loosely means that you suck.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 7, 2007)

@ gurav, unakku suttuppottalum tamil varadhu. tumhe tamil seekna chod dho


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> kovam - actually Coovum. Formerly known as Buckingham Canal.
> 
> A river that flows in Chennai. Very notorious for pollution. If a persons calls you kovam/Coovum, then he loosely means that you suck.


thirdeye  teri toh 

drgrudge "teri toh" ko tamil mein kya kehte hai ?



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> @ gurav, unakku suttuppottalum tamil varadhu. tumhe tamil seekna chod dho


unakku kya problem?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian - 
meine eek mistake kar diya. spelling mein be assar padtha. 
kovam - anger 
koovam - river 

mein koovam assume karke meaning bhol diya. 

"teri toh" ko "younga" bolte. But I'm not sure. "younga" actually is a bad word.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> gaurav_indian -
> meine eek mistake kar diya. spelling mein be assar padtha.
> kovam - anger
> koovam - river
> ...


sorry ko kya bolte hai tamil mein?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> sorry ko kya bolte hai tamil mein?


yenna manichiduga (with respect)
yenna manichiduda (casually)
yov yenna manichiduda (very casually)


----------



## ilugd (Nov 8, 2007)

^^ mannikkiriya, mithi vanguriya (extra casual)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

mannikkiriya, mithi vanguriya thirdeye


----------



## ilugd (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^ ha ha. I need some new tamil songs, i mean tamil film songs. Where can i buy it in delhi? can someone send me a dvd?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> ^^^ ha ha. I need some new tamil songs, i mean tamil film songs. Where can i buy it in delhi? can someone send me a dvd?


*cough* Palika  *cough* 

I hate piracy


----------



## ilugd (Nov 8, 2007)

i am not necessarily looking for pirated music. and tamil songs are not available in palika in any case. Is it?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 8, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> i am not necessarily looking for pirated music. and tamil songs are not available in palika in any case. Is it?


Everything is available there.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2007)

Burst crackers safely guys.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

*gaurav ko tamil seekhna muskhil hii nahin,na mumkin hai 8)*
^ivarukku Chennai'lu oru Pothu Maath Vachidilama?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^ivarukku Chennai'lu oru Pothu Maath Vachidilama?


idha tamille yaravadhu translate panni sollungalen


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

Pothu Maathu=mass beating  OK?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

i was searching for how to say "hi in tamil" but went xxxxx when i saw tamil torrents.. whats that ? 

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=Hi+in+Tamil&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> mannikkiriya


Its ok gaurav bhaiya.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mannikkiraya=pardon me!
mithi vanguriya=do u want to get beatings?
so,
pardon me or else are u ready to get beatings 
^translation


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 8, 2007)

How to say....

you are very charming and beautiful...

in tamil....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 8, 2007)

^^ 
Yey, Nee Romba Azhaga Irukkae! 

The above means: "Hey, you're very beautiful!" It's a name of a movie too.I've no clue as how to say charming in Tamil.  

From now onwards, I think we Tamil 'Maps" need to charge for our Tamil teaching services here.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

^^ Yey, Neeki Avatar Romba Azhaga Irukkae!  

Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: All TAMIL "Maap's" here...*

goiyala.. vazhkai romba busya poguthu maapu...  simple'la sollumunumna...

Onnume puriyalae ulagathilae... ennamo nadakuthu marmama irrukuthu 

I love to type tamil in english xD


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^^ Yey, Neeki Avatar Romba Azhaga Irukkae!
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong


 No. "Unga Avatar Romba Azhaga Irukkae!" I think santosha may be knowing as he is a bangalorean,afaik bangalore natives talks hindi,telugu,tamil etc 
*yaake baba Santhosha- nee mathu Bhashekalu padisuthilla?*
^kshamisi -if above sentance grammer is wrong


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

@ praka... no i dont know tamil much... But i didnt understand what u said in Kannada...


----------



## axxo (Nov 8, 2007)

these words are very common among road side ppls..i have translated some...the rest u guys translate.

porambokku - waste land
pardesi - waste fellow
saavu kraki - person who desire to die
echa porikki/ echa kala - ??
kasmaalam - ??


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

@gigacrore:  i tried to say "why dude,ur not learning other languages" i==> pwned  tell me how do u say that in kannada?

@axxo:kashmalam = looter?
bad words in madras tamil pwns all other languages   kashtam taan,athu inge eppadi share pandrathe? 
OK.what about Lord Lapak Das 
Gilma?etc


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

@ parka321 LOL.... "Yake neenage bere bhase kalliyallu ista illva?"


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 8, 2007)

Believe me guys.. the best way to learn a language is to learn the bad words. My Room mates in Dubai taught Hindi & Arabic in this way only. 

Gilma - Glamour 
echa porikki/ echa kala - cheap fellow
Lord Lapak Das - Simpleton
kasmaalam - "you got brains?" 
goiyala - expression when surprised

Am I correct?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

^ the word "padhanam(samskrutam)" is used in malylm only as for learning.unlike tamil or kannada where "padi" is used also for reading.thats where i went wrong.i thinked in mlylm and wrote that!
_* bere bhase kalliyallu ista illva *_
see below:
^Enthe....Ningalku vere bhasakal Ishtam Alle(or illayo,ilyo,ille)?(malayalam) -some similarities 
So..
*yaake...re baba Santhosha!- ninage mathu Bhashekalu gothakali?*


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

@ Praka123.. how to say "Namaskara" in Malayalam ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

"Namaskara"+m =>Namaskaram.
"Varoo...Irikkoo" means "banni...illi(ikkada) iri(kudkoli)"


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Praka... and i've a kerla maths lecture... he always give a big grin if anyon speaks with malayalam with him.. so give some tips


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

^say to him. "Maashe,Enn-odu Deshyam aano?"
means master,are u angry with me?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

^ is there any other meaning for that ?  coz i dont know....


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

^no.believe me  if in doubt ask any tamil guys here.they too may be knowing!thats the wonder!we,Malayalis&Tamils can interact easily bcoz Malayalam=Tamil linking words+Tulu+sanskrit(maximum)+portugese words.after all mlylm is only 700 yrs old. 

sari...inneikku tha-an kerlavil Deepawali  all outers here also celebrates Diwali today only.TN le Innaikka alla Netruva Diwali?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 8, 2007)

^^
Naanga innikku than Diwali celebrate panno. But there are families who have Diwali tomorrow. Netru Diwali irruke chance ille. Either inniku or nalikku.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

ok praka


----------



## ilugd (Nov 8, 2007)

delhi celebrates diwali tomorrow.


----------



## abinesh (Nov 9, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> SD=450/- BT=225/-


BT is available for 225  too... i dint know that !! thanks machan !

yea.. hindi ppl new moon day anniku dhan diwali celebrate  pannuvanga !! 
so for them its  is today !



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^^ Yey, Neeki Avatar Romba Azhaga Irukkae!



i second this !!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

Netru ATM 2nd show paathe,ATM,saawariya,Omshantiom ellam enga town le release!
ATM ending enakku pudikela  yaaravatu oruthan(double role) saavum nenache? 
atheppadi!vijay fans theatre koluthiduvarle 8) -me-vijay fan 
BTW,Theatre Housefull,believe this is in kerala ATM is released in 25-30 centres!enga mammootty padathukelam yaarum yerave Illa!!!
Hindi padangalum sariya collection kondu pogaranga


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm going to Om Shanti Om today evening show.  

I think I'll see Saanwariya and maybe ATM (if I get tickets) within this weekend.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

I feel saawariya will be a big flop(knew that it is a debut of * kids).better see OMShantiOM  
BTW,i enjoyed the whistling paper clips flying etc done here in my town by tamizhans  Housefull!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 9, 2007)

Saawariya flop hai bhai logon yeh main nahi public bol rahi hai.Go for Om Shanti Om.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 9, 2007)

OMO sucks bigtime. Atleast the sets look in Saawariya. Tomorrow morning, I'm going to another movie. ATM (if I get tickets) or Saawariya.  


By the way, in the first half, we have SRK as a South Indian star. We have "Muratukalai" references and SRK saying "Poda, Poda!" , "Ennada Rascal" and some scene mimicking (and gimmicking) SuperStar Rajni. People in the theater shouted "Thailvar Vazhga", "Dai Shah Rukh!"

Cr@p movie. 2/10.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

^hindi films dont want story,dont u know except few films 
screenplay and sync in south films are better.BTW,ATM end sucks imho.3 hours+ and the director fail to give the time to the viewers to settle with the facts.someone simply changed his habits in 12seconds  and became "Nallavan".I expected some death at end.

watch da film,apuram sollu naan sonnathu unmayandru


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 11, 2007)

today going for atm..

heard its nice ... and he hs done superb dancing and also acting..

eager to see...

as i have told u prev in this thread b4 the release of the film ..

atm is 3 hr film and pollatavan is about a bike...

prophecy came true huh./....


----------



## abinesh (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^ the person who suggested to you that ATm is great must be a hard core Vijay fan mate !!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

but the end is only boring for me


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2007)

one of my friend said that "Pokiri" is 1000 times better.

LMAO


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 11, 2007)

I planned Saawariya but seeing the reviews which is worst than OSO (which by the way, is bad), I decided to skip it. DVD hai naa!  


Today, I dropped my Father and bro in Egmore Railway Station and on the way back, booked tickets to ATM. Wednesday show at Satyam Cinemas.

 I know it's going to suck, but no issues, dying to see Shriya and songs in the big screen.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 13, 2007)

"cheenee cum..." did you hear the song guys... its old illayraja hit mapu.. they have lifted the musix...


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 13, 2007)

solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> "cheenee cum..." did you hear the song guys... its old illayraja hit mapu.. they have lifted the musix...


No lifting... Cheeni kum music is also by ilayaraja.. and he used his old songs only ...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 13, 2007)

i didn't know that... 
anyway its nice to hear illayaraja's melody in new style...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

^pallavi anupallavi(debut film of Anil Kapoor-1981?) song (kannada) Naguva Nayana Madhura Mauna(98 434 478 -idea music that is).
and Cheeni Kum songs are those in Kannada film "Jothe Jotheyalli(*ing Shankar Nag younger brother of anand nag who died in accident on 1990)" song also the same name.all by Ilaiyaraja.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 13, 2007)

Saw atm two days before.its not that bad..first half,yöü will laugh like hell.second half,except for few scene,ok.overall good.
Superb dance,ar usual..
I didnt know how 3 hours went.good try by the new director..
It seems many things were unfinished in the second half DUE to get released on Diwali. 
Songs superb. ..
Infact awesome.superb location for the second song.remix song is also good,but ends before yöü start enjoying it. Vijay fans will like it.ajith will hate it.others will have mixed feeling.anyway with media support for vijay,this is sure to surpass 100 and may be 150.heard machakaran is boring.
Vel is fast but songs are big flop it seems..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 13, 2007)

OSO ne 84 crores ka business kiya hai first 3 days mein.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

a nice read for Madras city haters! by Bhavdeep Virdi blogged:
*bvirdee.blogspot.com/2004/07/madras-city.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice find


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2007)

Amazing find.... I've posted 985396038567 times in Digit Forums (in various threads like when ppl get jobs here) that Chennai is not as bad as you think. But in the first place, I'm not sure as how theses people get the wrong info...

Just saw ATM... it's not a masterpiece, no logic, dragging, yeah... but it's not a bad movie either. 

I'll rate 4.5/10. Way better than OMO.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 14, 2007)

I would give 9 for first half and 6.5 for second.
Not bad movie ..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

@grudge:i remember when DD used to relay a serial loong back in which the lead lady gets transferred to Madras and she feels depressed and others too mourning with her-ofcourse a hindi serial it was.national channel(DD-I) itself sends bad message.then wht 
yes.it is sure that Hindi speaking people will have to learn english or tamil to have some grip.thats where bangalore leads,bangalore is welcomed for their multilingual people  but life in TN is so cheap{gasp} esp liquors  ,sry i mean bus fares etc.

English must be the official linking language for India rather than Hindi! unless otherwise ur a language learner(i am!).also i feel Hindi is not for south.why do u want to learn a language u may not be using while English is very useful both for carrier and for communication.learn arabic then rather than hindi


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 16, 2007)

Heard there was some big waves in the beach yesterday,anybody witnessed-


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 17, 2007)

I got exam tomorrow..but watched Pokkiri instead  


Amazing movie! I knew that it's a good movie, but never expected this much. I'm officially a Vijay fan.  

I would rate 8.5/10.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 18, 2007)

drgrudge welcome to the club..
me too a fan... mostly coz of his very next door friend llike appearance and dance .. 
i liked his romantic movies.. and always his songs..

still priyamudan is my fav... of his movies.. have u seen it ??


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2007)

Seen Priyamudan (one time watch, IMO), but ennaku Pokkiri, Friends & Gilli than innum pudichirunthutu.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 18, 2007)

enakum pokkiri romba pudikum...

ana.. priyamudan padam than one of the best in my life.. coz of the love in the film..
neenega ena panreenga drgrudge??


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2007)

^^ 
Please do take a look at my profile.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 18, 2007)

Vijay = overacting = acts more for what he's paid for 

Surya = superb talent, its hard to belive that he's the same guy who starred wit Vijay in "Friends". , his comedic skills are far more better than Vijay's


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 18, 2007)

illae grudge ... i asked u neega ena padikereenga?? illa ena padichirkeega??


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2007)

s18000rpm - 
Before you say any further about Vijay's acting skills, you need to watch Pokkiri. Amazing acting. 


naveen_reloaded - 
I'm a Electronics and Communication Engg. graduate. Worked with Trimble, Dubai for a year. Now looking to get admitted in some good B-school to do Post Graduation in Business Management.


----------



## abinesh (Nov 18, 2007)

^^^ cat exam was today right ?? how was it drgrudge,, theriduveengala ?? IMAO


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2007)

^^ 
Hope so. Let's see what happens.


----------



## abinesh (Nov 18, 2007)

nice !!  all the best !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 19, 2007)

all the best dr grudge .. unga real name ashwi na ??? illa u had a website ... named ahwinr... thats why i asked//
but whenever i se ur avatar .. i think u as a girl.. why ddo u have it drgrudge??
dont take it seriuosly...

and i dont think vijay is overacting ..

simbu does it ..

off course ajith in some scene like in citizen... he does...
for me vijay is ok .. for a mass entertainer.. he does it good...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2007)

^^
More abt the avatar here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57559&page=96


Read this today:
Why did Saawariya fail to click in Tamilnadu?
*www.prempanicker.com/index.php?/site/why_did_saawariya_failed_to_click_in_tamilnadu/

What do you think guys? I never thought that would be the reason why it bombed in TN!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for anti links.
Ya may be the reason..but i never agree with it...tamil movie always have am edge in tn..no matter with what they are released.
More over only few know hindi compared to the proportion of tamil speaking crowd.so i seriously doubt


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 20, 2007)

Saawariya - “Do you want to die?” 

LOLOLOLOL



but in hindi its pronounced as Saa-W*a*riya & not Saawriya 

tats jus a BS.

my guess-
 it maybe b'coz most of the time - new stars = bad movie


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for both links.
Ya may be the reason..but i may not agree with it...tamil movie always have an edge in tn..no matter with what they are released.
More over only few know hindi compared to the proportion of tamil speaking crowd.so i seriously doubt
Many wouldn have figured what the name really means..and if yöü ask my friends who are in city,they will prefer a tamil to hindi  film to be first seen.may be later they will see.


----------



## abinesh (Nov 21, 2007)

lol... saawariya !!! is this waht is called lateral thinking ??


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL!naan saawariya pokave maatein  .
In coimbatore,many hindi movies are running and gets good collection.OSO is running jabardast!
some hindi moveis runs for a month or so.
Malayalam-almost most big movies comes here.unlike Hindi or telegu-i think malayalam may be understood by masses,thats why some films got more tamils than malayalees .

few telegu movies also runs(esp Jr.NTR,thx to telengu population there)

In kerala,ATM is grossing good collection.similarly that telegu film(forgot the name).

 at the end we saw Vijay came for "Mathrubhumi" film awards and the masses in Kochi(n) applauds for him while Mohanlal and Mammotty are simply standing stunned  Vijay's films are much appreciated esp pokkiri etc while Rajanikanth's Shivaji is forcefully(yes!) released in all 82 A class theatres in the state and in 2-3 days the film went to be a flop except in Kochi,Trivendrum and Palakkad(thx to Rajani fans!)
shivaji was a flop here!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

saw "OM Shanthi OM".it indeed is a nice film and SRK took all his tries to make it a Hit.Full timepass!

I dont liked Deepika Padukone's face.she really shud belongs to those old actresses era  .but she looks like a south indian esp Tamil(i know Deepika is from Mangalapuram:mangalore: )

will give 8/10 marks for OSO.but not for the story,only for ShahRukh


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 22, 2007)

It seems saawariya is a chi time flop it seems..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

On News:
Tamil Hindus are targetted in Malayasia(not truely asia  ).their temples are destructed,tamils are ill-treated.and only Karunanidhi who said a word,which was objected by Malaysian Minister 


			
				ibnlive said:
			
		

> Malaysia has triggered a potential diplomatic row within India, with a senior Malaysian minister asking Tamil Nadu Chief Minister M Karunanidhi to "lay off" after the DMK leader expressed concern over the harsh police action against ethnic Tamils in that country. Several MPs have also asked Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to intervene in the matter.
> [...]
> 
> 
> ...


 *ibnlive.com/news/ethnic-indians-vs-malays-or-hindu-vs-muslims/53311-3.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

What is wrong?karunanidi spoke for tamil people..is it wrong...
I think i got the subject right...
Can anyone give detailed info about this..


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 8, 2007)

Billa as Gulla  

LOLOL

part one - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPHJJbsBjEo



all parts *tamilswaram.com/?p=1032


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 8, 2007)

I cant see the movie from my mobile.can yöü say what it is?the content..
And thanks for bringing up this thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 8, 2007)

its the "lollu-sabha" version


----------



## axxo (Dec 10, 2007)

wow lollu sabha my favourite..

btw i found a site for lollu sabha with all recent and latest episodes

dedicating to lollu fans *zoneindia.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=12


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2007)

All Chennai Maps.. how are you guys managing the climate now in the town? I'm hardly able to sleep at night.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok ,climate is getting ok.not so cold.
But expect the worst...


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 12, 2007)

Climate is pretty cool....
not so bad....still we needs AC to sleep at night...

But these days see delhi..its tooo cold there.... 

my friends are saying we are in blankets and u r lowering AC temp


----------



## ilugd (Dec 12, 2007)

delhi is damned cold. I am in kerala now and am planning to be in tirunelveli and chennai this weekend. I fell sick when i arrived in kerala on sunday due to the climate change. Delhi, we were wearing like 3 sweaters and a jacket and here, it is very hot. have to bath like 3 times a day. I hear it is worse in chennai. Don't know how i will manage.


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 12, 2007)

Its not bad at all here in chennai...

not like that worse at least...its ok


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

@ilugd:infact in Muvattupuzha in night it is colder.and climate is OK for Kochi now.it is,the humidity which is troubling you 
Tirunelveliyilu enke?Palayamkotta?have many friends from there and nagerkovil


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm out of Chennai from Dec 24th till Jan 5th. Going for vacation down south (Maybe Kerala as well) and visiting parents. 

My parents who live in Pudhukadai (40 Kms from Trivandrum, 25 Kms from Nagerkoil) says it's blazing hot. I can't believe this. When I was there, it was cool and plesant. 


piyush gupta - 
You live in AC man. I'm not like that. It's cold for me. The temperature for your info in the night is 23-24. No way it's pleasant, but atleast it's better than a 2 weeks ago when it was 20-21. This is Karthigai month, I'm expecting the worst in Margazhi month. 


ilugd - 
Not that bad in Chennai now. Temperature is from 29-22. Humidity is also not high. It's pleasant in day time and cold in the night.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

^hrmmmm...now chennai is becoming Bangalore and Bangalore is becoming like old Chennai,i mean due to pollution,hot climate is climbing up!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^hrmmmm...now chennai is becoming Bangalore and Bangalore is becoming like old Chennai,i mean due to pollution,hot climate is climbing up!


Global warming.


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 13, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> piyush gupta -
> You live in AC man. I'm not like that. It's cold for me. The temperature for your info in the night is 23-24. No way it's pleasant, but atleast it's better than a 2 weeks ago when it was 20-21. This is Karthigai month, I'm expecting the worst in Margazhi month.


 
What are these karthigai and margazhi months?

I knows its cold here in chennai for you ppl but comapre it with the delhi temp which is below 10 at night these days.....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 13, 2007)

Climate is again tilting towards colder side.part few days its been very cold.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 13, 2007)

Ohh  yeah. Today's and Tomorrows forecast: 
Max: 28
Min: 22

Even during the day, the fan is switched off in my place.

piyush gupta - 
They're the name of Tamil months. Margazhi (coldest month in Chennai) from Dec 15th to Jan 15th. Karthigai is 30 days before Dec 15th.


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 14, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Even during the day, the fan is switched off in my place.


 
Fan is switched off     

Here AC is always on at temp 20


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 14, 2007)

naanum tamil dhaaaan!

vanakkam thalaivargale....


----------



## praka123 (Dec 14, 2007)

yen?poonukku saapida onnum kodukrathilya?   valliya theriyuthe


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 14, 2007)

naan enna panradhu... Its always asking fish, Non veg,.... irukkara saapada potta enna kevalama parkudhu 

Neenga tamil dhaan type panringalannu enakku doubt'a irukku?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 14, 2007)

^malayali tamizh thaan naan ezhutharthu


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 14, 2007)

appadiya !!... V. S. Achuthanandan'a kettadha sollunga...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 18, 2007)

Nalai pallikudum vidumurai! Heavy rains. Max temp is 24 and min 21. 

Naveen - 
Is Airtel playing well in rains without any disconnects?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 18, 2007)

so much  of rain 

if it rains around new year time, i'll escape to KGF


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 18, 2007)

pallikudum vidumurai'huh??? kallorikkum vidumurai vitta nalla dhaan irukkum.... Final year vandhuttu oru hour classukkaga poittu varathu konjam kaduppa dhaan irukku


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 19, 2007)

@grudge...

No Airtel is fine..infact very fine..
To be true even if something happens they will repair it within a day..i løvé their service,not their billing..

Its really pouring heavily for continuous 2 days..climate is superb...hope i dont get cold at this time..

@grudge

Where are yöü now?Çhèññäì?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 19, 2007)

^^
I already got cold. Suffering for the past 2 days.  

Right now in Chennai. Dunno how long I'll be here.


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> I already got cold. Suffering for the past 2 days.
> 
> Right now in Chennai. Dunno how long I'll be here.


 
ohh thats bad....

Today there is some sun but its raining too much these days in chennai and now chennai becomes colder than ever...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 25, 2007)

Any offers is any shop for this new year? Any news guys?


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 26, 2007)

@naveen

u dont know..

there is offer at megamart

on shoppiong 4000 flat 50% off...
means shop for 4000 and pay 2000

@hanes shop at alwarpet

there is 60% off


If there is anyother offer 

let me know..


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 26, 2007)

What you guys want to buy? 

I've some Indian Terrain range of formal wear. They put sale in Khather Nawaz Khan Road (the 'branded' road in Chennai), Nungambakam. I think the next sale will be during Feb. or so.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks guys will check it up..
Today say a ad in kiskinta about non alcoholic party for the new year. 
Price 500 for adults and 400 for kids..eniya puthandu nal valthukal


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 27, 2007)

^^No alcholic for 500...

I can give u a bath in bear for Rs. 500


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2007)

liquor costs have been raised  


```
Rs. 70 for a quarter:x:D

beer = ~Rs.65
```


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 27, 2007)

Getting a bacardi in chennai si really a hard thing
any one have any idea how to get bacardi in chennai easily...


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

All Tamil Maps...Happy Boghi , Pongal, Maattu Pongal , Kanum Pongal

*www.tamilnation.org/images/culture/pongal4.GIF


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2008)

Pongalo Pongal


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

pongal vazhthukkal


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy Pongal guys! 

People in Chennai, near Chennai, those who can come to Chennai please visit "*Chennai Sangamam*"happening in over 15 places in the town. What to look forward:
1. An evening timepass
2. Good folk & culture shows (seriously it's amazing and I been in Chennai and Dubai have not seen anything like this before)
3. *5 Star kaiyenthi bhavan!* Taj Coromandel, ITC Sheraton, GRT, Mahindra, Saravana Bhavan, etc.. have put up stalls. Amazing food and value for money too. They don't run for profit and all money goes to charity. I bet you wouldn't have eat some foods before! 
4. Cool chicks.  No explanation for this one! 


The festival will go on till Jan. 17th. Don't miss it. 


P.S: This thing owns any Iron Maiden, Sharika, Pink Floyd tours.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

pongalo pongal...

anaithu tamil val makalukum en eni pongal nal valthukal...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy Pongal Guys 

BTW how is Bheema?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 16, 2008)

PLEASE IF U EVER TRUST ME...

DONT EVEN THINK OF SEEING BEEMA IN THIRUTU VCD ALSO>...

expect one fight b4 interval...nothing is there in the film..

all say beema is "bundulu mamu..!!! "

now only saw Kaalai in sathyam morning show...(season)

!st half ok ..

second half is the climax... (ya the whole second half is the climax..!!!)

The longest ever climax i have seen..

that actreess is cute .. very cute....


*www.chennai365.com/wp-content/uploads/movies/Kaalai/simbu_vedhika03.jpg


... any body saw other movies??


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ 
On a scale of 1-10 how much would you rate?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 16, 2008)

beema..... 1/10

kaalai ..... 4/10

beema u can see for vikram`s body..

guys u will know why the name came :beema " only ot the second half..
the worst one...
SPOILER HERE..... *img337.imageshack.us/img337/4985/spoilertb2.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2008)

@naveen .. yep .. I read that lota people were disappointed with bheema.. now lets see how khandasami comes out


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 16, 2008)

Hye anyone have seen Chalie Wilson's War (Tom Hanks)

or Great debaters...

these are some awsome movies...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> Hye anyone have seen Chalie Wilson's War (Tom Hanks)
> 
> or Great debaters...
> 
> these are some awsome movies...


Did you just posted in the wrong thread?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh No!! 

I booked Bheema for satuday evening show....


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 16, 2008)

Come on Ganesh ...u wanted to see the movie ..SO just go & See the movie...

@ naveen.....the actress is Vedhika...a Uk lady.....i guess (read it somewhere when i came from Cochin to chennai on tamil mag...she acted in Muni too)

The one movie i wish to watch is Pirivom Sandhippom....( ma mom wants to see it a lot)....

Bheema...ma friends got the 1st day 1st show...i slept in & they came and Pushed me into water...anyway the movie is OK.....i guess all guys luv this movie for 3sha ,Action & Gals 4 Vikram.....

Kaalai the trailer didnot impress me much.....& naveen confirmed it

@ Dr Grudge

Chennaiyil Sangamam...I juz luv Food & So only this items.....folk songs were rocking man

Nungambakkam-Independence Day Park---Chettinaadu & Kongunaadu Special 
Mylapore---Tanjore food fest
Annanagar ----Pakodas & Bhajji & Kongunaadu Special


@Piyush 

Man Did u go to any Supermarket....Spencers & Nilgiris @ Mylapore (Alwarpet)

Anyway try there or Go to Bikes n Barrels near Pondy Bazaar.....

My Bro & his Gang hangs a lot there....Dont ask me...i am a lil baby...avoid all these items


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 16, 2008)

I am going friday Evening to Mayajaal for Pirivom Santhippom with my family...

n satuyday evening to abirami for Bheema.. 
@Arzuneos: u slept in theatre'a???!!

I am missing kaalai..!  Any1 accompany me for kaalai??


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

ArZuNeOs - 
Tomorrow is the last day at Chenai Sangamam and I'm going to Nageswara Rao Park. Kumbakonam and Virudhunagar food.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

^_tirunalveli halwa kidaikkuma?_ :mouth_watering: bad i misses it here 
even _kaalan manjurain_


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ 
The list of things available: 
 - Tirunelveli Halwa
- Srivilliputur Pal Khoa
 - Sattur Seerani & Sevu
- Madurai Jigardhanda & Prem Vilas pal khoa
- Viridhunagar Parotta (god, the best I've ever had in my life!)
- much much more

Gonna happen in over 10 places in Chennai. Tomorrow is the last days guys, don't miss it.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 17, 2008)

U live in Kerala...cochin i presume...Getting to Tirunelveli is much faster than coming to Chennai.....

Madurai Kotthu Parota is ma favourite one

2 Kal Dosas ,Paruppu sambar & Chicken Gravy @ Rs 60...mouth watering i guess......ma friend had one...while i had 2 big Pal Khova & Madurai's Icecream ....da Jigardhanda & the famous Chettinaad paniyaram..rare one ....Dr.grudge Have a freaking outing man...got to go to class & then Job...so me skipping last day....


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 17, 2008)

> @Piyush
> 
> Man Did u go to any Supermarket....Spencers & Nilgiris @ Mylapore (Alwarpet)
> 
> ...


 
Nopes man...I am too busy in office these days so didn't get anytime...



> Did you just posted in the wrong thread?


 
Yups buddy
I was about to post in Must watch movies thread...

Now I have to ping some Mod to move my post...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 17, 2008)

Did anyone go to *Chennai Sangamam* at Elliots Beach, Besant Nagar this evening? 

Amazing events. Processing of the folks artisits, culture shows, Tamil Nadu food (money goes to charity; 5 star Hotel/Restaurant hospitality) and fireworks. 

The fireworks should have gone for atleast 35-45 minutes! Never saw something like that before. Al Zarooni Fireworks (during Dubai Shopping festival) was nothing compared to this. I'll post some pics, if I can tomorrow.

All in all, an evening well spent.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 17, 2008)

Please do post some pic..
I missed it..
If they make this yearly and grand here after, it can become something great like rio festival or something that sort.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah it is yearly yaar...this wasa the 2 nd time


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, here's the video that that I took with my Digicam. Took a lot of videos but I can't upload with my low speed net connection. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH1nIkBOwBM

Enjoy!


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello All..Here's a Tamizhan from Hyderabad!

Man, I miss Chennai..2-3 years aachu poi..Marina Molaga bhajji veno enaku

drgrudge: Is that pic in your display yours? If yes, you resemble an NDTV News anchor quite a bit. Can't recollect her name


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

Chennai 'kudimagankal'- 
Wine Tasting Workshop at Chennai, Feb 2nd - French booze and chicks, can't get better than this! Details: *www.kiruba.com/


Get in touch with Alliance Francaise de Madras.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

^^how can we contact them...

whats the entry procedure?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

^^  
AFAIK, you need to register (free). It's on Feb 2nd, Saturday. 

Check the Alliance Francaise de Madras website: (see the College Road/Adyar links in the sidebar)
*www.af-madras.org/contactus.php


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

Any one seen Billa? how is it? waiting to watch that movie..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

...romba naal kalichu intha threadla reply panraen....

epadi irukeenga ellarum????

chennai slighta hot agitae varudu illa???


----------



## axxo (Feb 15, 2008)

yes thala...adikura veyiluku manda kayudhu...moreover i have watched the film "yarukku yaaro" yesterday...one full day am unconsious after watching this blockbuster movie


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

axxo.... now its raining.....  7.00 morning... friday...  

i was recently able to see part of tamil ma film.....

did anyone see it ???

it was like a hollywood movie..

i didnt see fulyy..


----------



## axxo (Feb 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> axxo.... now its raining.....  7.00 morning... friday...
> 
> i was recently able to see part of tamil ma film.....
> 
> ...



excellent movie...more or less the story resembles that of me....

yup...drizzling but not heavy...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

ya somewht drizzling....

i dont know... film like tat should be encouraged instead of sh!t like palani and that waste director perasu


----------



## axxo (Feb 15, 2008)

if anyone missed that movie..heres the alternate version
Dumil M.A.M.A
*tinyload.com/TPe4O


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

wht was that ???


----------



## axxo (Feb 15, 2008)

^Lollu Sabha


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

ohhhhh....

how is ps3 in tn guys???


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2008)

PS 3 is the same anywhere you buy.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

how much is it ???
nice to see u again drgrudge after long time...(me visiting forum after long time)

p.s how are u ??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2008)

We've a 32" Panasonic LCD TV. Go for Panasonic or Samsung as Sony is Expensive and other brands might not be upto the mark. We bought it b4 5-6 months for 43k. I think it's 720p and not full 1080p, but I'm sure. 40" was 60k when we brought it. 

Buy full 1080p display as your PS 3 can play Blu Ray discs and it looks stunning in the display.

Your budget is 60-70k naa, buy 32" and a PS 3. 40" and PS 3 might not be possible with oyur budget.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> We've a 32" Panasonic LCD TV. Go for Panasonic or Samsung as Sony is Expensive and other brands might not be upto the mark. We bought it b4 5-6 months for 43k. I think it's 720p and not full 1080p, but I'm sure. 40" was 60k when we brought it.
> 
> Buy full 1080p display as your PS 3 can play Blu Ray discs and it looks stunning in the display.
> 
> Your budget is 60-70k naa, buy 32" and a PS 3. 40" and PS 3 might not be possible with oyur budget.



thnks for the advice...

will look forward to panasonic or samsung...

currently deciding on whther to go for 32 or 37 .. since there is not much price difference between them...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 16, 2008)

^bigger is always better 

btw, why do you want to go for PS3 when there's harldy any good game on it.

get XBoX360 (~20k @ritchie st.), you'll save lotsa buks & you'll be happy too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

^^^^ no i may not buy any other console for the next 5-8 years.. so investing in ps3...

does ps3 comes only with one sixaxis?>??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

PS 3 might not have that many games and all, but it has Blu Ray. HD DVD is virtually out of the race and now most of the titles come in Blu Ray. 

But you need not heed my advice. My knowledge on games is next to nothing. 


Yeah go for 37", itself and buy PS 3 instead of spending all on a 40"+ HDTV.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> PS 3 might not have that many games and all, but it has Blu Ray. HD DVD is virtually out of the race and now most of the titles come in Blu Ray.
> 
> But you need not heed my advice. My knowledge on games is next to nothing.
> 
> ...




thnks for the advice ..

i enquired today in vivek`s and vasanth and co...
 they say that 37" doesnt come normally .. so its either 32 " or 40/42" 

today i saw them and 32 seems to be too smal... may be i was comparing with the big guns..

but i have decided to go for 40".. long time investment..

yeah.. i ma going for ps3 coz it has blu ray..( p.s my DVD player is out ofservice and was aboutto get a new dvd player...so i decided to get ps3 instead... ) 
andgames may come this year..
p.s .. ( ( ( ( i am waiting for crack / mod chip to hit ps3) ) ) )


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmm.... good. But remember unless you watch a video with a matching quality, 40" won't do any justice. Planning DTH naa? Remember to ask for the resolution, don't settle for anything less than full 1080p. 

How much is the 40" and PS 3 going to set you back? When and where are planning to buy?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

i have dishtv .. but doubt its qualtity in lcd. even in my prezsent sony 29 " it was horrible.. lets see..

40" - 78-84k ( dont know the exact price..
1/3 of pament initially ( around 27-30 k ) then 5-6k monthly for next 8 month..

ps3 ..planning to get 60gb 

30k... full cash probably..

i am leavin g chennai tonight to salem ... there tom i will purchase alll these if my mom accepts it... hi hi ... fingers crossed...

one doubt..

does 4 usb in 60 gb has any advantage over 2 in 40 gb??
and can anyone give the difference between these two..

drgrudge,, where are u now??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

60GB is better than 40GB for obvious reasons. Not sure abt the USB. Like I said, my knowledge in gaming and consoles is next to nothing. 

Cool yaar, atb. 

I'm  in Chennai right now.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

one silly question...

were u born in 1984 ??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah. But I'm an infant my heart.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 16, 2008)

I am smart since 1986 
And a silly question frm me.....

& who is that in photo...?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> I am smart since 1986
> And a silly question frm me.....
> 
> & who is that in photo...?



 Not the same question again..
 Drgrudge you better create a site and link back in your signature...that xll be easy for all..

@grudge...

Nice to know..
1 year older than me...
I am embryo then compared to you in heart...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 17, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Not the same question again..
> Drgrudge you better create a site and link back in your signature...that xll be easy for all..



  
Again??

So u r 1 year elder than me...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 17, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Again??
> 
> So u r 1 year elder than me...




ya that question was asked many hundreds.... hi hi


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

Puthu SE K850i 
Puthu Sony PS 3
Puthu Samsung Bordeaux LCD TV 
Kalakara Naveen 

 

For me it's softwares.. 

Puthu Browser (Apple Safari)
Puthu Professional Photo Management app (Apple Aperture)
Puthu Media Player (Apple QuickTime Pro)

haha


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

thalaivaa.. apadiyellam onum illa...

chumma it came all at once...

really niceto get all within short period..

and also i am gona get my first ever check from google/adsense

thnks drgrudge...

neenga national treasure parthuteengala...????

and also golden compass..???


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ 
Enga purchase achu? 

No, I running my own night show i my PC. I see almost 4-5 new movies every week.  Yet to see new Hollywood flicks. 

First AdSense check is always pramadam. Good luck.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

ellam salem ....

burnout paradise mattum chennai spencer landmark.. 



> No, I running my own night show i my PC. I see almost 4-5 new movies every week.  Yet to see new Hollywood flicks.



epadi ??? 

rental la illa.... ??? !!! ??? @XX0 va ????


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

burnout paradise is what? 

You got the stuff for Salem and not Chennai? Woh maal kaisa layega salem se chennai tak? 

axxo va? Sucks. Some are HD 720p. Most are 2 CDs. 

Studying where? MMC? SMC? SRMC?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

*Burnout paradise *

720p??? super... nanum download panaen from vuze .. ana nama timukum , BB speedukum .. @xx0 than best.. small size.. full movie.. ena onu .. we have to compromise on quality...

MMC ( Meenakshi Medical College )  kanchipuram


----------



## axxo (Feb 19, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> @xx0 than best.. small size.. full movie.. ena onu .. we have to compromise on quality...



Thx for the compliments 



drgrudge said:


> axxo va? Sucks.



not fair...sarila drgrudgu...soliten..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^ MPAA/RIAA/IFPS/CYBER POLICE... here is ur axxo... the worlds best ripper... get him... he is roaming in tamilnadu...

i never knew axxo is right here in TN...
just kidding....


----------



## joe2005 (Feb 19, 2008)

I read in vikatan that writer jayamohans blog on some topics are hotly debated
about MGR ,SIVAJI GANESAN.Am interested to know the url of his blog.
Can somebody post url of jayamohans blog?Hope some 'MAPS' will clarify.


----------



## axxo (Feb 20, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ^^^ MPAA/RIAA/IFPS/CYBER POLICE... here is ur axxo... the worlds best ripper... get him... he is roaming in tamilnadu...
> 
> i never knew axxo is right here in TN...
> just kidding....



unga ooru ettayapurama?? why this ettapan's job?
no problem if cbi gets me...i will give a new meaning for axxo = alto
where xx=lt 



joe2005 said:


> I read in vikatan that writer jayamohans blog on some topics are hotly debated
> about MGR ,SIVAJI GANESAN.Am interested to know the url of his blog.
> Can somebody post url of jayamohans blog?Hope some 'MAPS' will clarify.



am not sure this the link you are talking about??
*snapjudge.wordpress.com/2008/02/16...an-backgrounder-tamil-blogs-mgr-sivaji-et-al/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2008)

axxo said:


> unga ooru ettayapurama?? why this ettapan's job?
> no problem if cbi gets me...i will give a new meaning for axxo = alto
> where xx=lt


thalaiva unga uru ena famous ana alunga mathiri  mimic panuveengala???onlinala???
heah dont take it seriuosly.. just kidding...

ok when will u start ur ripping again?? coz for a long time u havent been seen ripping ???
and millions are waiting for ur rips..

even me too..
thalaiva unga rip than nama hostela famous..kalakunga.. poonga..

@ everybody...

does anyone know some nie place to take my love to ??? 
some really nice place.. not the usuaul spencer.. sathyam...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 20, 2008)

ok where do you wanna go ....take her to the beach , theosophical soceity & get a camera [ Ok with ur new phone]....

Or if u feel these aren't nice then try City center

I am a nature freak & so i said the above places....If ur luv is a early birdy try taking her to Vedanthangal ....its so beautiful try reaching there @ 5:30


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, Go to places like 
- Dakshin Chitra (ECR)
- Elliots Beach (Besant Nagar , Less crowded than Marina)
- Nature Parks (Children's, Crocodile, Zoo, Vedanthangal, etc..) 

I like serene places only and make sure you get in there early. 


@ ArZuNeOs, 
Never been to Vedantangal. How long is it from Chennai? How to reach there (other than by Car/2 wheeler)? Any trains around?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2008)

thnks guys .. will try these places...

nalla irundha ... i will take my love there here after..
please do mention some other places too..

ithing vendanthangal is near only..

i am not soo sure.. .


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ 
Got got a Car? Or else a bus (plenty around via ECR and NH 47) and goto to Puducherry/Mamallapuram. Leave on Saturday morning and return on Sunday evening. I've to Puducherry a couple of times (my father was working in Cudalore for 3 years) and it's cool place to be. 

I don't know about you guys, I like to serene places where we talk. Places like kovil, poonga, beach, etc.. 

Never been to theosophical society (Adyar - opp to Malar Hospital) but it's got the oldest Banyan Tree in the world and a serene place to be.


----------



## manistar (Feb 20, 2008)

hi chellam... naanum tamil thaan.... original madurai tamizh... ennaku hindi theriyathu... chit chat la entha thread aavathu hindi la iruntha kaduppa irukkum.. intha thread paer partha tmailnadu map ethavathu irukum nu vittuten... innaki thaan pakren... adikadi tutorial la partha naveen reloaded, drgrudge,s18000rpm lam tamil nu therium pothu santhosama iruku.... ippa thaan ithunoondu chennai tamil kathunukuren...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

Vanga manistar, vanga. Veeti pansanga (sorry if I've insulted you by calling thus) thread ethu. Please introduce yourself.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 20, 2008)

Alrite Naveen 
Vedanthangal is near Chengalpattu ...& as Grudgy Said If u have a bike /Car its fine

Else ECR/Crocodile Park/Dakshin Chitra is fine ....Try early Morning on Sunday @ 5.30 to 6.00 .....its so beautiful ....U can have Bfast & come back by afternoon...else u can proceed to have sunset @ Mamallapuram & return @ 21:00 Hrs....U can plan ur day 

DrGrudge  There is bus service to Vedanthangal too.....But If I was u ...I would Get on a bike/Car @ 3:00AM & reach there @ 4:30 & Get it on ....Its so nice ....Feb /Mar is a Ok Season with Birds So its nice

When I come back I plan to go in Jul-Aug Another Gud time...Will take u too if u are fine

@manistar

Vanga boss enna nee ...ippo dhanae inga....vandhi..kkirae...poga poga....kathukeelaam

Anyway ...Ungal Varavukku Iniya Nalvazhthukkal


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2008)

"Maduraiku poogathadi...anga malli poo kana vaikum....."
Vanga thalaiva...Manistar..
unga peru ena???
introduce panuga ... nambha,...

nice to see many members are joining the party...

@ArZuNeOs
thnks for the idea.. will try ..


thnks forthe


----------



## manistar (Feb 20, 2008)

@drgrudge
enna boss ithu namma la vetti pasanga nu sonnathu kellam sorry kettu tu...
 namma peru mani... madurai isschool mudichutu chennai la college ku vanthen... ippa college mudichutu infy la kuppa kottitutruken...

@ArZuNeOs
   thala naan chennai vanthu 4 varusam odi pochu... 3 varsham madurai tamizh a maraka ve sariya poiduchu... chennai sentamil vara arambichuruku...

apparam naveen,ArZuNeOs,drgrudge lam inna panringa... life eppadi poikunuku


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2008)

manistar said:


> @drgrudge
> enna boss ithu namma la vetti pasanga nu sonnathu kellam sorry kettu tu...
> namma peru mani... madurai isschool mudichutu chennai la college ku vanthen... ippa college mudichutu infy la kuppa kottitutruken...
> 
> ...



madurai tamil super than anna salem tamil than top.. aena.. ingathan tamila kalapadam illama pesuraanga... (this is my P.s view so dont takle it seriuos)

epadi iruku unga job???


----------



## manistar (Feb 21, 2008)

i m software testing... 9-5 govt job with 24 hrs net connection... tat too all day reading digit forum...watching shares...ithaan sorgama....?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 21, 2008)

all day reading digit forum'huh?? :O

But only 4 posts....

Join date sept 07??? :O:O

Nambave mudila....


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2008)

manistar said:


> i m software testing... 9-5 govt job with 24 hrs net connection... tat too all day reading digit forum...watching shares...ithaan sorgama....?


hehe... I'm the spam lord here.  I should have posted in over 30% of the threads coming up here. 

Waisa hamara ganesh kumar is celebrating 1 year here for 3 months.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 21, 2008)

No time to change the signature... 

Busy doing my final Project work...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

shares huh manistar ???? 

epadi iruku ??? ippo...???

heard its nasty few days ago...


----------



## manistar (Feb 22, 2008)

@ganesh
      naan sep 07 la login create pannirunthalum romba rare a thaan digit forum ku varuven... ippa project kulla vanthapparam thaan net access kedachathu... most of the time naan tutorials and software troubleshooting threads thaan padichurupen... i m from ece background computer pathi avlova theriyathu aana intrest jasti... so jus now learning from forum... 
@naveen 
          aama naveen naan one year a shares paakuren ithu thaan shares vaanga best time... neraya nalla share affordable price la kedakkuthu... so goin to open a demat account and online trding account....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

thnks for the advice..
o ne month munadi.. i asked my mom to invest in reliance mutual fund .. that natural resource...

epadi iruku antha mutual fund..?? is it worth??
enum kojum tips thara mudiyuma ???

please ungala pola ppl than intha threaduku correctana allu.. please unga contribution engaluku thara mudiyuma ??
please visit this thread.. $$--Share/MutualFund/Investment/Stocks--$$


----------



## manistar (Feb 25, 2008)

hello enna boss ithu rendu naal office varla...neraya reply vanthurukum nu paatha... onnume illa... ellarum weekend enna panninga... naan veedu thedunen... we are shifting our home to chennai from madurai... finally got one.. we are shifting to new house by this sunday


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll be going to Adyar near Malar Hospital thursday. Wanna visit The Theosophical Society-Adyar. Anyone gone there and is it worth visiting and spending 60-90 minutes?


----------



## manistar (Feb 25, 2008)

i wud prefer sivanantha kurukulam.. its a wonderfull place tat hacked my mind for more thaan a week... and one more guide of light near v5 police station near thirumangalam... children thr are so kind... tat makes a feel like suddenly u have lot of cousins


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ 
What's there at Sivanantha Kurukulam? All I need is some space to park my ass and lots of nature stuffs.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 25, 2008)

manistar.. gprs two days munadiya end ayiduchu .. here dialup sucks .. athunala .. gprs mattum than ore valli..

now only recharged it ....


sollunga....ippo.. i will be here only


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 26, 2008)

@Drgrudge

Gurukulam is a place where u find a lot of Orphaned Kids ...The place which will light up ur heart....Place to be on important Occasions

Been to Udhavum Karangal ...similar NGO....Words dont express feelings


Did u go to Theo Soceity ...What was ur Xp....
Would have come if it wasn't 4 ma leg.....Better still ...Early mornings would have been gud....


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ 
I didn't go. I can't go in mornings (but I will if I like the place) but in evenings/afternoons only. Whts there in Theo society?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

hi drgrudge??? 
match pakaliya ???


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 26, 2008)

^^
Match ...ok 

Theosophical Society ...Peaceful Garden With a huge Banyan Tree ...otherwise None ....dont expect to Find Glam Dolls out there
Will call u tonite ok

@ naveen

Y Gprs ????


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

@arzuneos 

 y GPRS ??? coz in salem( not proper salem but around it .. in some village) the internet is very horrible nad no broadband ... so only way to access internet is GPRS... bsnl dialup connection doesnt even last a minute...

thats why gprs..

india won.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks 4 da update

Yeah Me too had Reliance DATA card when i was working near Erode
Neva knew u were in Salem...thought u were grounded in Chennai


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm... do they allow us to simply go and sit; have a look around at Theo society? A place to sit  maybe and have a look around? 


@naveen,
 Busy with the Rail Budget than Cricket.   See my profile. I love trains and traveling in them.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

@ grudge... 

ya i was also seeing the budget session...

ince schemes... but more weightage given to bihar...

anyway wht happened oppositiojn started to protest.. i imissed that part!!!!

@ arzu

i visit chennai in weekends when i am in collge and salem during long holidays...

so kinda shift shift thing...


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 26, 2008)

அடடடா! ஒரே கலக்கல் கோஷ்டியா இருக்கே!

வாழ்க தமிழ்!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

epadi ??? epadi ithu ??? tamila??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

How to type in Tamil? What does கோஷ்டியா ('Koshtiya') suppose to mean? 


naveen - 
The BJP (Karnataka MPs) had issues with Lalu as he 'disrespected' Kannadigas. They also claimed that the budget is disappointing. The Left part MPs staged walkout as they claimed some states (Read: Bihar) received preferential treatment whereas Kolkata (no Station modernization) & WB is neglected.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

ok....
"கோஷ்டியா" mean gang.. or group... 

it sems the budget is (railway budget) very good...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2008)

"Winner" VADIVEL COMEDY wwe style REMIX

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMvbH34exv4


LOL


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

cha... i wish was on BB...  ...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2008)

vanakkam chaami!latest taamil movies?how is kaalai? I heard "mirugam" is a crude film?recommendations pls


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

dont se anything... i mean pongal releases... everyting is a sh!t//


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 2, 2008)

naveen do u use a mobile to enter digit or a lappy with ur Phone


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

Pc mate... 
and when i want to use web fast.. i use mobile... (opera mini)


ok guys please sseeeee sun tv.. now please ... 

that top ten songs.. super  comedy...


----------



## manistar (Mar 6, 2008)

hi hi hi.... oruvaliya cup a thookittu vanthutom.. ipdiye pochu no1 team aiduvom pola... 

apparam enna boss ithu en post count koodave illa... evlo post pannalum.. maarkandayan mathiri 4 le nikren


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 6, 2008)

'Money-star' saar, 
Namba chit chat la post yerathu. Saar, ninga vanthu anga inge vera section laiyum post seiyunga. 4 to 400 is not a big deal.


----------



## manistar (Mar 6, 2008)

adapaavigala.... irunthalum chit chit a.. ipdi asinga padutha koodathu..
apparam naveen, share market thread la periya panchayathu pola


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 6, 2008)

apadiyellam onum illa manistar...

enaku share romba pudusu... athula rendu muunu kaelvi kaetu .. therinchikurathula onum thappu illanu ninaikuraen... but that guy replied as if some.... _______ ... sari  udunga...

oru doubt thalaiva...
nan intha reliance MF natural resourcela 1 lakh invest panaen... @ 10Rs per share... ippo i see 9.564 RS in thier site.. my friend told that my share @ start wont be 10 but will more more than 10... asy 10.45 etc.. is it true??? he told they will include tha charges .. taxes inthem hence the increase .. is it true ??

apuram antha Systematic investment plan pathi kunjam sollunga... ena ippo best ?? intha areala ??? 4.5k iruku en kita??? suggestion please thalaiva./


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 7, 2008)

தமிழிலேயே டைப் பண்ண இந்த வெப் சைட் க்ளிக் பண்ணுங்க:

*www.gate2home.com/

You can try many languages !

Enjoy !


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

^athu vanthu "google labs" le kooda type panna mudiyum.transliteration-nu cholluvanga


----------



## axxo (Mar 7, 2008)

அன்புத்தாய்மார்களே அருமை பெரியோர்களே இனிய குழந்தைகளே காலை வணக்கம் 

பிழை எதுவும் இருந்தால் மன்னிக்கவும்


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

சக்ஸ். கஷ்டமா ஈருகு. 

That's all I can manage. Romba comfortable illa tamil la.  Din't know how to type romba and nandri. 


*www.google.com/transliterate/indic/Tamil 
That's the Google Labs link. This is how "I am not so comfortable typing in Tamil" is 
இ அம் நாட் சோ காங்பிஒர்டப்லே ட்டிபிங் à®‡à®©à¯￾ à®¤à®®à®¿à®´à¯￾


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 7, 2008)

Grudge 

Try Speaking the language of tamil & then Type it in English ...Helps u out

& @ Dhan_shh ....thanks 4 the link machi


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

Guys, my parents need some old Tamil songs and Illayaraja hits. Where in Chennai can I get hold of the MP3? Any shops/place where I can get the songs that I need in a CD/DVD?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 7, 2008)

nice to see many writing in tamil...

kalakuunga tamil nanbargalay...

@dr grudge
try mohankumars.com or tamilmp3world.com or tamiltorrents.com

editthis if it violtes anything.. but these re just site... and if u want to us eit for personal use " ONLY ".... u can go and get them,... there are wide variety of choice... old songs.. rare ones available..

or else try burma buzzar or richie street...


----------



## axxo (Mar 7, 2008)

தமிழுல டைப் பண்றது எனக்கு கை வந்த கலை ஒர்குட் ச்ச்ரப்பூக் வழிய டைப் பண்ண ரொம்ப ஈசி


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

naveen - 
I don't want to d/l. I want someone to write in a CD/DVD and give me. Is that possible? 

If I go to Ritchie Street (suggest a shop) and ask I want this-that songs, will they do it? 


axxo - 
நான் ஹின்தி பாடிசேன். அதநால தாமிழ்  டைப் பண்றது கஷ்டமா ஈருகு.   I can't write & read fluently as I can as for Hindi/English. 


P.S: Was there any spelling mistakes in my Tamil?


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2008)

^^You can download them and write in Cds

Or try some shops in spencers or in Burma market...


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ 
Boss, I don't want to d/l. I'll today only if you people are sure that some shops do the writing for me? 

Where in Spencer Plaza? Name of the shop?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 7, 2008)

i think in music world u can select songs and also write them on cd there itself .. but it ill take hell of a lot of time.. and i am not sure whether they will have all coollection...

anyway .. nowadays if u know any mobile shop... ie u KNOW Them.. u can ask them .. coz they will have load of songs to satisfy thier customer mobile...

more over wht songs u want ... ?? can u list them,., then we can have a clear idea of whether it can be got or not ..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2008)

old song collections-

you'l find them in local cd shops, burma buzzar, near "anna arch".

The music shops like Music World/Planet M dont have them.

no need to goto Ritchie st. for this (i.e if live far frm tat place)


----------



## axxo (Mar 7, 2008)

anyone know frm where i can get Tamil dubbed english movies?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ 
Ritchie and Burma buzaar are quite near to each other.  And Ritchie is relatively near to my place. 

I'm in lookout for these local cd shops. Any famous shops in Chennai around? 

Anna Arch is in Anna Nagar - Arumbakam junction. Or is there a Anna Arch in Burma Bazaar? 


naveen_reloaded - 
My parents need old tamil songs. You know what I mean. That songs which come at 9-12 PM in FMs - neneithale innikum, thendral, etc.. type of songs. And late '80 and early '90 Illayaraja hits.



axxo said:


> anyone know frm where i can get Tamil dubbed english movies?


Recrd from Vijay TV.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Ritchie and Burma buzaar are quite near to each other.  And Ritchie is relatively near to my place.
> 
> I'm in lookout for these local cd shops. Any famous shops in Chennai around?
> ...


i was talkin bout the t-nagar burma buzaar.(near tat station)

only one anna arch, & you mentioned the place.

as its near, hav a look there, there you can get CD's for 20buks & they might hav good collection.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok, Maybe on Monday I'll go to T Nagar and check out the stores near that station. Thanks.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2008)

^sorry, i meant  Pondy Bazaar (tats the bazaar in t.ngr)

------------------------------------------------------
*www.mayyam.com/hub/index.php

check it out maap-ungala


----------



## axxo (Mar 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Recrd from Vijay TV.



aware of that but i need movies like spiderman, pirates of carribean, constantine & so on movies which wouldnt get from vijay tv.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

Many like to foreign language movies in the original language and not dubbed in English; but seem to want the opposite?  

By the way, I don't think it's possible to get (unless the DVD comes in Tamil Language too). Or better still wait for Vijay TV to air the movie.


----------



## axxo (Mar 8, 2008)

you got to hear the slag the way they translate the movies are awesome...makes more comical and entertaining...
there even exist a seperate fan club for such translated movies...am getting some torrents for these kinda translated movies..but only peers no seeds..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

@axxo... dont worry dude .. i have seen so many dubbed movies.. englis ones.. coz by neighbour used to buy them... visit burma bazzar...


@drgrudge

if u want quality stuff .. there is special place in landmark(spencers) for old songs... ask for mp3 format.. coz they are 75Rs and comes with hundred and more songs...
but the collection may not be that great.. but my bet is get  a colletion say 4-5 cd`s and select the best ones... and putthem in a  CD /writethem ....

richie street cant be trusted at times./..

best is either go to spencer or burma bazzar... i prefer burma bazzar... u can get nearly all songs if u spend a hour there visiting 10 shops...

*p.s if u go there can u enquire ( or any place ) whether they have bluray disc with movie and also movie in normal DVD with high quality say in 720p..( coz 1080p takes nearly 8GB or more)*

hope this helps.???


----------



## axxo (Mar 8, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> @axxo... dont worry dude .. i have seen so many dubbed movies.. englis ones.. coz by neighbour used to buy them... visit burma bazzar...



i was searching for this @ ritchie street but not available there...ok i will hit the next target burma bazzar


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

sure do it ... u will find themm.. ther ewont be for every film.. but u may find a good collection.. and mostly those chinnese film..

try ur luck..

and if u go there do me the favour ad stated above..


> p.s if u go there can u enquire ( or any place ) whether they have bluray disc with movie and also movie in normal DVD with high quality say in 720p..( coz 1080p takes nearly 8GB or more)



it will be of great help...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ermm..nobody mentioned Parry Bazaar


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry .. but i am not soo good with chennai map and all .. but isnt parry bazzar IS the burma bazzar... correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

Even I am not aware of Madras albeit I stayed there for 6 months or so in valsaravakkam.
Parry bazaar is where the bus stop parrys corner is!.I hope u know that!
and burma bazaar is near st.thomas mount(Mylapore?) if I am not mistaken 

Ah!its almost 7 yrs back,I last went to Madras!.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

hope soo..

drgrudge .. somebody can clear this thing up ????


----------



## axxo (Mar 8, 2008)

I suppose both parry bazaar and burma bazaar refers to one and same as you can see burma bazaar is located @ parrys corner.so as its name.

@naveen i dont think they would have even heard of the names that you mentioned....have been there only for couple of times before.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

^sorry for wrong information  naan anke romba naal munnadi thaan pone;athunaale sariya theriyela chaarrry-ingae(sorry !)!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 8, 2008)

@axxo.. hey man guys in burma bazzar are way too updated than we do... i really envy them.. coz one time iwanted my friends psp to be h@cked... and i thought they cant .. but inddeed they did it succesfully... (say a year ago..)

if possible just ask themm.... i may go a month later only... thats why...


----------



## axxo (Mar 12, 2008)

@naveen i went burma bazaar and bought some Tamil dubbed english movies.
I was attracted towards covers of some english movie dvds where its quoted "HD DVD" so bought few of them as well.
Total cost for 10 DVDs = Rs.150
Rs.15 per dvd.
yup...just after opening the disc with my powerdvd i realised that its not even regular dvd..the english movies(the latest ones) seems to be cam print. Surprising the dubbed movies are better and watchable.

So I dont think you would get any sort of Blueray dvd or siblings of that...try your luck.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

thnks axxo....

even i was thinking the same..

but i know a person there .. maybe i will ask him to get blray when he goes to singapore / japan to get his goods...

hope the region code works here in india for ps3...
ya .. the movies suck for the quality..
but u can get old movies there .. were print will be good..

best to see the film first hand in satyam or Dl from axxo.... hi hi ... from u ???


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 13, 2008)

naveen u got PS3 rite


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

ya ...^^^????? why ??


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 13, 2008)

wondering how did u play Bd & where did u get it 

I am also on a look out for the Gold Disc DVD...all i could find was Blue Layered DVD ...on a lookout for very ol movies...will catch up wid u soon


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont get u arzuneos??? 

wht is gold and blue layered DVD ??? are u saying the color of the disc ?? i dont get u ...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^
yes .....the gold disc might contain DVD 9 in it...the color of the disc


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

ooohhh.. i dint know that thing...

did u find bluray anywhere ???

those bluray rips or original bluray are nearly 11-15 GB...

god!! it will ake a life time to DL...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 15, 2008)

I could n't find them sorry 

We sure are unlucky sod


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

ya.... i dont know when we can get them...

its like getting a dvd 5 years back...


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 18, 2008)

Saw *Anjathey * and it's good. Very good. One of my fav. Tamil Movies.  

9/10 

Pasangala, cinema poi parunga. Cool movie. Looked like Hollywood Thriller. 


Another good watch is *Sadhu Miranda*. Nice Comedy-thriller. One time watch for me (maybe you'll like it more). 

6/10


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

Planning to get passion divx player here at chennai...anyone know the place from where i can get this...or even a better one <1.3k no problem if its china product


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 19, 2008)

Richie street...but get a person along with you win knows in and out and some bargaining tactics to get to dead low price...beware...there are so many legitimate looking fake products...

Thanks drgrudge for that chinna review...
Saw velli thirai...ok ..you can see once.. Dont expect it to be anything near to moli...coz this is entirely diff..

Will give 7 out of 10


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

grudge u gave 9/10 for anjathe!!  what was in that film?I think that film is running in my town.isnt narain the hero?is that a action film? vivek-vadivelu ellam irukkatha?


----------



## sivarap (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry to break the topic....aana enaku urgent a xfx 630i mobo venu yaarkavadhu chennai la enga kedaikidhu nu theriyuma? .....

wpgay...apala vera enna matter?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> grudge u gave 9/10 for anjathe!!  what was in that film?I think that film is running in my town.isnt narain the hero?is that a action film? vivek-vadivelu ellam irukkatha?


No Comedy. It's a thriller. Amazing movie and I liked it very much. Summa summa I don't like a movie, that too a Tamil one. 

A good story and a racy screenplay. No comedy, by the way.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ no separate comedy track...but the hero's behaviour in the first half was quite hilarious.....makes u smile atleast


----------



## axxo (Mar 20, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> No Comedy. It's a thriller. Amazing movie and I liked it very much. Summa summa I don't like a movie, that too a Tamil one.
> 
> A good story and a racy screenplay. No comedy, by the way.



Very good movie indeed..kiruba character more or less resembles me..I deserve to get a good job but not so far..soon i may become like him..


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ 
Lol, me too.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Mar 20, 2008)

namba mark antony raghuvaran is dead.. miss him..


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 21, 2008)

மாபெரும் எழுத்தாளர் சுஜாதா மரணம்,

திறமை நடிகர் ரகுவரன் மரணம்,

தமிழ்நாட்டின் பேரிழப்பு!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 21, 2008)

^I can read very well  correct me if I spelled wrong:
_maaperum ezhuthaalar Sujatha Maranam
Tiramai  Nadikar Raghuvaran Maranam
Tamizhnaattin Perizhappu 

_indeed sad of Raghuvaran's demise! 

well,during my study yrs most of my taamil friends preferred novels from one Mr.Rajesh Kumar  who is he?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 22, 2008)

its raining heavy all over tn.... nice during summer...

wht say guys??


----------



## legolas (Mar 22, 2008)

Raghuvaran is dead???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 22, 2008)

yup...

very sad indeed...

this month is really horrible with two most prominent figures... sujatha and raguvaran...passing away.....


----------



## axxo (Mar 22, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> its raining heavy all over tn.... nice during summer...
> 
> wht say guys??



doesnt look like summer...ideal climate for match practice.

3 days to go before first test starts bw IND and SA..pray for no interruption in the play bcoz of weather


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 22, 2008)

The climate is amazing.... hope it stays that way for a week or so.


----------



## siva283 (May 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am new to Digit forum.. I am basically frm Karur... I work in TVM... I want to buy a creative EP 630 Headphone... i could not find in trivandrum... is there any chance of buying it in Madurai or somewhere else in TN?? Or I should ask my friends from chennai to buy... pls suggest me


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2008)

^this is available.check AGTS :

*thiruvananthapuram.justdial.com/al...layambalam_Thiruvananthapuram_dfzjoeujyaq.htm

other dealers:
*thiruvananthapuram.justdial.com/computer-dealers_Thiruvananthapuram.html

personal experience:computer/electronics items are much more costlier in TN compared to kerala


----------



## drgrudge (May 15, 2008)

Saw 2 movies.

*Santhosh Subramanium* 
Nice feel good movie. Genelia and Ravi are good. Nice screenplay too. 
7/10

*Yaradi Nee Mohini *
One time watch. 
5.5/10 


Will watch *Unakum Enakum Something Something* soon.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

MS Dhoni Pepsi Ad
"yem. yes. dhoni" from chennai 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8r7LlwyPY8


enge area ulle varadhe
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRISSW-Essc



these ads make you laugh


----------



## axxo (May 15, 2008)

I recommend not to watch the movie called "KURUVI".
it goes like this..hero intro..race-song-fight-song-fight-song-fight-sentiment-climax fight.


----------



## drgrudge (May 15, 2008)

s18000rpm - 
Is the Pepsi Ad coming in Tamil? Instead of shooting only in Koyambedu, then should've shot in 3-4 places in Chennai. 

The Sonata Ad is also good.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

^nope, its coming only in tam-english 

saw it in SS music too, but it wasnt in tamil.


i was rofl when dhoni says "you bowler rascals, i yehave the bat..."

the bat itself is "lol" quality.

bihari making good image in TN


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2008)

saw kuruvi - a big disappointment. half of the movie is in telegu(Ok,I am exaggerating  )
I liked that blacky villain -what is his name? kadappa raja  ?


----------



## siva283 (May 15, 2008)

thnx praka123,

I will enquire thru phone..


----------



## axxo (May 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> saw kuruvi - a big disappointment. half of the movie is in telegu(Ok,I am exaggerating  )
> I liked that blacky villain -what is his name? kadappa raja  ?



This fellow ,vijay if you look at 70% of his movies it would have been telugu remake..and everyone knew how masala and boring the telugu movies are...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 17, 2008)

@drgrudge

If you have watched Bommarillu(telugu) then Santhosh Subramaniam is like a bad egg from a good chicken.


----------



## drgrudge (May 17, 2008)

^^ 
No, only my mom can understand Telugu. She wanted to see Bommarillu in Vijayawada but couldn't. Saw Santhosh Subramaniam in Nagercoil and liked it. 


Now a big fan of Ravi - Raja combo movies. My liking of their movies in order:
1. Something Something (I Like sentiment stuffs)
2. Santhosh Subramaniam
3. M Kumaran
4. Jeyam


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

^I have seen bommarillu.it is nicely taken(acc. to me!) I can understand telegu


----------



## s18000rpm (May 17, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRISSW-Essc (already posted)
nambo captain da peter'e, india captain later'e 

what you guys think?

namba csk final ke povoma?


----------



## axxo (May 17, 2008)

sooper ad...dhoni tamil pesinaa ipdi than irukumo??

csk final - doubt...


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

^actually that lungi clad dhoni is portrayed in a derogative manner teasing tamilians


----------



## s18000rpm (May 17, 2008)

^the ad's for fun & we had fun watching it, dont take everything seriously in life.cheta


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 18, 2008)

the ad sure is Funny ..lol the bat was awesome...thx for the yT link

Santosh Subramaniam.....having watched bomma.... did not like it much...score 6/10

Yaaradi nee Mohini ...having watched Adavari....[the telegu version]...
Ghosh copycat even the songs...too bad .....
The original had the hero who was looking older to the heroine...here the heroine looks older to the hero....
never sync'd with the story

Score....3.5/10....though the heroine scorched the screen

What else ????

Got to watch Speed racer & Indiana Jones on May 30th ...cant wait

The Music releases ....Dasavatharam & Kuruvi .....Pondering why i spent the money on the sony cd of reshmaiya.......Grrrrrr..

Did u guys seen Vaaranam Ayiram trailer on yT & the song Adhiye Kolludhe"


----------



## drgrudge (May 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> namba csk final ke povoma?


What question is this? CSK na summa vaa?  

The official CSK Ad sucks but I loved the Pepsi and Sonata Ad. Infact IMO, Sonata was better than Pepsi. Do you know that Sonats is an sponsor of CSK team? 




praka123 said:


> ^actually that lungi clad dhoni is portrayed in a derogative manner teasing tamilians


Lol, who cares. Not sure if it was done to take a dig at lungi clad tamilians but none would be offended. MS Dhoni popularity in Chennai hits a new high. We are proud that Dhoni also wears lungi. 

This is the official Peter England Event release: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC5fjbE71Jc


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 18, 2008)

Now that Dhoni wearing lungi, I foresee Peter England brand Lungis in the near future xD

I'm not going to CSK because I'm not interested in cricket, although I watch it rather infrequently. We're having a school get-together there, but I'm skipping it. I'd rather sit at home and play Assassin's Creed.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 19, 2008)

IPL is seeling like hot cake...

never b4 i seen people flocing to stadium to watch match...

have anyone went and saw match in stadium


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

anyone felt earth quake in Chennai ???

unfortunately or fortunately i living right in nungambakkam didn't feel anything...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope, didnt notice anything.. dude where are you in nungambakkam? I'm in mylapore.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 29, 2008)

near valluvar kottam...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 10, 2008)

must watch tamil remix videos 

Tamil Happy Feet - Paruthiveeran Song
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=DarRnAm_tKs

michael jackson tamil remix-1
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=tgSswSF1w5Q

see the videos in  *Related Videos* too

==========
Yennadi Muniamma-The Shark Tale Mix(Comedy)
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=V3z3gmg_RbI&feature=related


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 13, 2008)

where is dr grudge ???

anyone saw kuselan ??? heard that it sucks..


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2008)

can anyone tell me from where i can get *The Cannonball Run* in tamil lang. 

its a riot in Tamil, especially the "Sheik" charachter


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 6, 2008)

try burma bazzar... u can get them... but u need to search a lot..


guys azurneus ( arjun ) messaged me that there are offers going in spencer... like buy  1 bluray and get another one free...

my friends too have told that there are more offers going in for dvds ... like half the price... 30-50 % off for music cd`s .. etc...

so dont missit ...


----------



## confused (Oct 7, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> verum moone perru thaana???


guess not...nanum irrukren!!! 

i never opened the thread, though i came across it many times....who the hell wants 'maps'?? didnt know it actually meant something else....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 24, 2008)

guys eppadi diwali shopping pogudhu ???


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

Mega Mart 

buy 2 get, 2 free (diwali offer might be buy 2 get 3 free)

if you shop at mega mart chennai, then go to the one near K.K. Nagar, that outlet has more collections.

--------
btw, which Mega Mart is better @ bangalore?
Koramangala /  Jayanagar / Hosur Road ???


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2008)

inda thread yaaru bump panirkaanon, avana yanaku congratulate pananum 
Man I couldnt find this thread anyway, whoever bumped it, thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

thread title should be changed

what title would suit it?

Tamil Maaps' ?
Tamil Maapi  ... you guys come up with the title name.




			
				thewisecrab said:
			
		

> Woah...
> Onodu Kalyanum'aa? "D


adu vonnu tha korachall 

====================
for funny sms jokes
sign up to Google SMS Channel, Tamil Jokes search result [link]

I'm subscribed to this - Tamil Jokes [link]


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 25, 2008)

@s18000rpm


Mega Mart-oda quality eppidi irukku? big-bazaar madhiriya illa nalla irukka? because big bazaar's quality sucked. And how is this buy 5 get 5 free offer?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @s18000rpm
> 
> 
> Mega Mart-oda quality eppidi irukku? big-bazaar madhiriya illa nalla irukka? because big bazaar's quality sucked.



Big Bazaar = total waste except for the eatables

MegaMart quality is far more better than BigBazaar.

@ Mega Mart you get ONLY the branded clothes line (Arrows, Wrangler, Lee, jockey...).



> And how is this buy 5 get 5 free offer?


@big bazaar?

@Mega Mart, the offer works like this-
say if you buy 2 Arrows shirt, one costing 1.2k & other 1k, then you can take  any "TWO" shirt/pant... of any brand , but each worth of 1k or less.

each "free" stuff should cost the same or low as the lowest price tag of your orig. purchase.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 25, 2008)

The papers said almost the same thing - select 10 items of almost equal value, and get billed for 5. I'll try visiting megamart.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 25, 2008)

intha threada pathi yaarum enkitta solllave illay...iyyo iyyo..


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

^neenga tamil ne enge kite solllave illay
-------------------

 neengala yenga koodikke povinge?
at chennai?

naan Vijay park, ignite, ooru financer irunda - h2o poven


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 25, 2008)

Vanakam Periyorgaley,Thaizmargaley,thambigaley,...thangachigaley........en nanbargaley...


----------



## axxo (Oct 25, 2008)

Waves, Annanagar - Collection is good than normal times
Pantaloon, Nelson Manikam Raod - Costly but branded Items
Kenith Parker, Annanagar - Cheap & Best
Shops @ Abirami mall - quite ok

Total Card outstanding - 7k 



s18000rpm said:


> can anyone tell me from where i can get *The Cannonball Run* in tamil lang.
> 
> its a riot in Tamil, especially the "Sheik" charachter



hey that's a remarkable one. There must be a copy left in one of my 1000's of cds. But won't be able to dug this one out of it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2008)

@s18000rpm
(dunno why my posts keep getting deleted )
NEway,Korachall? Yein?  ...........


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

^life's too complicated already, i dont want another burden. atleast not for another 5 years

@axxo, where did you get those movies from?

btw, www.tamilblood.info good site, almost all tamil serials available, "Lollu Sabha" all episodes are there


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 26, 2008)

adhaanein, kalyanam aparama, ippo enjoy  [cheezy line I know ]


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 26, 2008)

@s18000rpm

indha websitela ella lollu sabha videos direct link irukku... been using for a long time:

*lollu-sabha.blogspot.com/


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

we need to register in above site, thats why i posted that link (no need to reg. just click & d/l, metacafe videos)


----------



## amizdu (Oct 26, 2008)

anaivarukkum vanakkam

அனைவருக்கும் வணக்கம்


----------



## axxo (Oct 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^life's too complicated already, i dont want another burden. atleast not for another 5 years
> 
> @axxo, where did you get those movies from?
> 
> btw, www.tamilblood.info good site, almost all tamil serials available, "Lollu Sabha" all episodes are there



Well am a TV ripper mostly and I get most of the movies for myself from telecast.

and my diwali special for all tamil fans

*i36.tinypic.com/2yjy4au.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/file/wmwazwnzmtz/SigaramKandaen.avi


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2008)

^thanks, i missed that show yesterday.

but lets keep the links to PM


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ I'll download it tomorrow, thanks for the link


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 30, 2008)

map's .....indha comedy parunga...(old tha ...but gold)

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=4IQNdmAWbxo


----------

